# post some art you like.



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

or appreciate for whatever reason. can be anything! painting,illustration,comics,digital art,sculpture,conceptual,installation,video art, etc.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Sugar Bag Man










The frog found a house










Damanhur



















Koh Ker Tower Tree


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Is hentai allowed?


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Is hentai allowed?


is actually recommended !


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Paul Klee--With the Eagle


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Is hentai allowed?


probably not, but rules tend to be different for different forums. you can always try posting it?... if its not allowed then it will be removed and you'll know for sure.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, Klee was probably the best in color scales, of anything which survived/became known.










The following piece is a tomb in three parts


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Great thread.  I've always loved this piece of art from Warhammer 40,000, which depicts the Emperor confronting Horus. It's by Adrian Smith. I think it was originally in White Dwarf magazine.










He later reimagined it, as a colour painting. I've got a poster of this version in my room.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, i read the first issue of Superglue.

It started well (the first image, in fact, allowed for a good story already). But i did not like its chaotic development. It is ambiguous too (which i like), but too ambiguous to work in an optimal way 

(the black humor was not good, though).


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I think those last pictures illustrate how a lot of us here feel. And that's just on an average day. :lol

I've got to say that I'm curious what that giant head on the humvee is all about, in one of the pics that housebunny posted.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't know anything about art, at all, and I understand it even less, and all I can really say usually is whether it's aesthetically pleasing to me or not, but I like going to galleries anyway. Sometimes I remember what I see.

I went to an exhibition of Gottfried Helnwein's paintings when I was in Vienna this summer and it was really arresting. I haven't seen anything like it before. I was going around the rooms feeling this really visceral horror, and it's not very often that anything affects me, so it's stuck in my head since. Also I'm just floored by any painting that includes such minute details as the little hairs on people's skin. I really like that he paints completely unflinchingly and yet with a hell of a lot of sympathy. Like he is tackling these morbid ideas of war and exploitation and psychology in a genuine way, without being voyeuristic about it. I saw some photographs from his performance art, too, and it was really cool.



















Google with caution, though, because most of his work is very graphic and a lot of it concerns violence against children and it is really, really horrible.

I saw J.M.W. Turner's work a year or two ago, and it's kind of cool to think it has connections to places I've been to. Also landscapes and seascapes are just very easy on the eye.










And then I guess I like the pre-Raphaelites, and I always really love religious iconography. I like tapestries and sculpture and what Islamic art I've seen. I hate cubism, looking at it stresses me out, and I don't really like geometric art either. I think I just prefer things that look like what they're supposed to look like, which probably says I'm horribly deficient in creative-mindedness or something, but if that's so then it's a label I'm happy to accept. To me anything else just looks messy.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^ awesome

I saw these guys in a gallery near me, i thought i didnt like cubism but i was totally floored by it when i saw it first hand.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like a subset of cubism, centered on a glass relief through which the image is presented 

I like some cubism:










For me everything by Klee is a masterpiece


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense, 
Klee is good, have trouble understanding a lot of his art though.
I like this fish,


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

anyone else procrastinate with putting art up on your walls? I have a few prints but I never manage to get around to framing them and putting them up.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I don't know anything about art, at all, and I understand it even less, and all I can really say usually is whether it's aesthetically pleasing to me or not, but I like going to galleries anyway. Sometimes I remember what I see.
> 
> I went to an exhibition of Gottfried Helnwein's paintings when I was in Vienna this summer and it was really arresting. I haven't seen anything like it before. I was going around the rooms feeling this really visceral horror, and it's not very often that anything affects me, so it's stuck in my head since. Also I'm just floored by any painting that includes such minute details as the little hairs on people's skin. I really like that he paints completely unflinchingly and yet with a hell of a lot of sympathy. Like he is tackling these morbid ideas of war and exploitation and psychology in a genuine way, without being voyeuristic about it. I saw some photographs from his performance art, too, and it was really cool.
> 
> ...


I had never heard of Gottfried Helnwein but after Googling I recognise some of his work with M.Manson & Ramstein. The second image down I recognise from a Scorpions album cover "Blackout". His work is pretty confronting... I really like it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

^Wowza. I'm trying to not look and look at the same time o_o

Most of the artists I follow and dig do works focusing on some sort of distortion or dismorphia of something. 
I can't find the original artist/s, but the caption says 'Drawings from mentally ill patients with schizophrenia.'

















and Uzel Scotus does some really great works across a range of mediums, and I particularly like this piece


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

bellejar said:


> I can't find the original artist/s, but the caption says 'Drawings from mentally ill patients with schizophrenia.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's some pretty heavy and dark work there!



Kiba said:


>


What was the name of the artist that did these? He had an exhibition where I live a while back that I wanted to go to but couldn't get motivated enough to actually do it.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

*Caravaggio!*

Caravaggio!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Shredder said:


> Wow that's some pretty heavy and dark work there!
> 
> What was the name of the artist that did these? He had an exhibition where I live a while back that I wanted to go to but couldn't get motivated enough to actually do it.


Her name is Patricia Piccinini


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nikopul.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Maurizio Anzeri(embroidered old photograph)


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

so cool.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Virtually anything by Paul Klee (as i said some time ago too...  )

This drawing is titled "Nightmare":










I love it 

And this related one by him, titled "I have been sent to relieve Mankind from a nightmare":


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know much about art but an occasional pastime of mine is picking a theme & searching art for it on google images.

I've always enjoyed the psychedelic art by Alex Grey...


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

These are by Marc Chagall:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some stuff from my DA favourites list (some of it's fanart):









































































I'll post this as it's username themed hah:










(sorry I know these are ****ing huge)


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

The Vader Parasol parody one is excellent  A bit too funny to be deemed as 'great art' in my view, but still very good.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

This last one shows the inside of one of the Eden Project biodomes. It has a sort of Bacchanalia theme to it. It's a shame it shows the exhibit on a winter's day, because it looks fabulous on a very sunny day with the grapevines in leaf.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Pic I took a while back at a museum. I love looking at Swoon's art. She's awesome


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ cool I like how she's used so many different mediums and the range of different textures.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ cool I like how she's used so many different mediums and the range of different textures.


Yeah, the way she depicts her subjects is really cool ^_^ She does a lot of street/graffiti art, a majority of them being portraits.


----------



## ReginaldRaptor (Jan 28, 2014)

These are some of my favorites, some of which I came across recently. I wish I could list a lot more haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I just found this thread and I'm going to try so hard not to bombard it: part 1









Elegy to the Spanish Republic 100 - Motherwell ...... I've seen this one at lacma and let me tell you, it is huge and heavenly










Number 1 - pollock










No. 14 - rothko










mountains and sea - frankenthaler










Untitled from the tree of life series - Ana Mendieta


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

*fav picture*


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

this is art ! :


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Adoration of Pan*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

*
Primordial Mother*


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

from tumblr user http://hooyman.tumblr.com/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

http://sibylleperetti.com/section/196106_2_dimensional_work.html


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

*

Houses of the Holy*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

probably offline said:


> http://sibylleperetti.com/section/196106_2_dimensional_work.html


these are really cool. reminds me of my childhood in a weird way, they're very melancholic


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Kris Knight http://krisknight.com/


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't figured out how to get it to show up big, but yeah I love these painted cells from Alice in Wonderland. Mary Blair is fantastic, she designed a lot of looks for the early Disney movies. The ones for Peter Pan are also beautiful.


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

0R0 said:


>


^I like this one.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

There are a couple by the same artist on the previous page


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

This is one of my figurines, i think people should view them as pieces of art, instead of toys.
This one, is entirely assembled by hand, and airbrushed by hand. (Not by me though ) That requires some serious skill.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Srylance said:


> This is one of my figurines, i think people should view them as pieces of art, instead of toys.
> This one, is entirely assembled by hand, and airbrushed by hand. (Not by me though ) That requires some serious skill.


Did your waifu make that?


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

macrotus said:


> Did your waifu make that?


I have one of those? 0.O


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Well you certainly seem like the type of individual that would.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I disappoint, yet again. >_<


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

lol


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

This count?


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

picture didn't post


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

John Singer Sargent self-portrait


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kamille Corry - End of Winter Waiting Raven


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

0R0 said:


>


haha nice reminds me of this one i seen of cookie monster in a truck full of soldiers maybe its the same guy??? idk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hands are such a pain to draw...

Kamille Corry - Hand study


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it might be


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

I really relate to this artwork. I think it implies a psychotic depression.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Notus said:


> Hands are such a pain to draw...
> 
> Kamille Corry - Hand study


Those are some marvelous hands


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Pallando (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Pallando (Jan 30, 2015)

Also, this.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Olafur Eliasson - Riverbed


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

15 Meier Whites - Ine Vermee


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

"Mysterious Photographs of Gasoline Spills on Road Surfaces"


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

post more stuff people


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

B89 said:


> 15 Meier Whites - Ine Vermee


2deep4me


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Albrecht Durer "Jesus" self portrait 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Portrait_(Dürer,_Munich)


Kamille Corry hands









Raphael self portrait as a teen


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Penis warning! It's not Justin Bieber. Well, it could be his.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Hiroshi Nakamura


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

awesome pictures


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Edward Julius Detmold


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had an urge to reblog a lot of these but then I remembered this isn't tumblr.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## blueflame789 (Oct 5, 2013)

Milt Kobayashi is my new favorite artist! I love the way he paints, makes me wanna paint more


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Celestial Rose by Gustave Dore. An illustration to Dante's Paradiso, the third part of his Divine Comedy.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Joan Miró - Hair pursued by two planets. Best title for a painting ever.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Celestial Rose by Gustave Dore. An illustration to Dante's Paradiso, the third part of his Divine Comedy.


Epic.

In that same vein, the Four Horsemen (found this one on deviantart):


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Epic.
> 
> In that same vein, the Four Horsemen (found this one on deviantart):


It is reassuring for me knowing that the human mind unleashed this, I must say. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> It is reassuring for me knowing that the human mind unleashed this, I must say. Thank you for sharing it.


Why's that?


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Untitled by Egon Schiele










Black Iris III by Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Why's that?


Oh, something to do with the tranquil serenity of the thing. bad joke, nevermind.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Oh, something to do with the tranquil serenity of the thing. bad joke, nevermind.


The tranquil serenity of the Apocalypse, you mean? :lol


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ Who's the artist? I've seen his paintings before, but can't remember his name. Possibly the first surrealist?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


> ^ Who's the artist? I've seen his paintings before, but can't remember his name. Possibly the first surrealist?


Jheronimus/Jeroen Bosch, he was a Dutch painter that was born halfway into the 15th century.

Edit: Apparently you English speaking folks call him Hieronymus by his first name. Interesting.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Paula Hayes' Terrariums


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Corporal Clegg said:


> ^ Who's the artist? I've seen his paintings before, but can't remember his name. Possibly the first surrealist?


hieronymous bosch, he is one of them greats :b, if you like him check out pieter bruegel the elder as well


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you believe some of these go back to the 2nd century?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Not nearly as old, but still fascinating:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coptic_art


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Can you believe some of these go back to the 2nd century?


Is it from pompeii?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Egypt actually


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Floris Neusüss and Renate Heyne, Colour photogram with László Moholy-Nagy's "Light prop for an electric stage"


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

We have this one in our living room:








Puts you in a good mood by looking at it


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

lol great choice


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


Who did this one? I like the style.


----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Fire by Nagakura Kenichi, made of bamboo


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Who did this one? I like the style.


Lucian Freud :>


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Natalie Foss


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

JUNYA ISHIGAMI

ROW HOUSE IN TOKYO


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

JeeYoung Lee


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kamille Corry
Absence (the denial of love)








Your Heart in My Throat (to love)








Silenced (without humanity)








A Vague Dream (peace)








Collapsing (to destroy)








The Edge of Surrender (to create)


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

_Son of Man (middle) along with the two lesser known unnamed paintings of the same series - René Magritte_


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

_Electric Chair - Andy Warhol_









_The Entire City - Max Ernst
_


----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

kivi said:


> JeeYoung Lee


Is colour your drug of choice?


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

B89 said:


> Is colour your drug of choice?


I used to draw a lot of portraits with pencil, it was all black and white. So I'm into colors now.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Gerhard Richter


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^All of you folks on here have good taste.
M.C Escher Three Spheres II
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Spheres_II


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Each year, during the La Scala Flower Festival, about 2,000 potted plants and flowers of different shades and colors are arranged on the historic Staircase of Santa Maria del Monte to create one grand design.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Maximilian Pirner










Joseph Wright of Derby










Glyn Smyth


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Antinomian Alex said:


>


Weird. Was going to post this:












probably offline said:


>


Both of these caught my attention. Names of the artists?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Choci Loni said:


> Both of these caught my attention. Names of the artists?


Takato Yamamoto and Anna Taut :>

---





































(Harriet Lee-Merrion)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

She's amazing.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Helen Stratton


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

This thread is such a pain to load xP But nice! keep going, i love art, but i'm to clumsy to create any myself. 

Here is another one i like; it's called "Doomed Traveller" there is some text that goes along with it: He vowed he would never rest until he reached his destination. He doesn't know how right he was.

I really like this because, imagine the feeling you have when your staring death in the face, and you know your about to die a gruesome lonely death.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Srylance said:


> This thread is such a pain to load xP But nice! keep going, i love art, but i'm to clumsy to create any myself.
> 
> Here is another one i like; it's called "Doomed Traveller" there is some text that goes along with it: He vowed he would never rest until he reached his destination. He doesn't know how right he was.
> 
> I really like this because, imagine the feeling you have when your staring death in the face, and you know your about to die a gruesome lonely death.


Not my favourite artwork from magic as such, but I still love this card. A perfect example of how the card mechanic matches the flavour of the card.

My favourite artist of magic cards would be Rebacca Guay:










But this is what I meant to post initially:









_Hiroshi Nakamura









Rafael Gomez_


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ida Rentoul Outhwaite


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

kivi said:


> Ida Rentoul Outhwaite


Amazing, thanks for posting those


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Amazing, thanks for posting those


You're welcome.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

@kivi I agree with Ump. They're lovely


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Choci Loni said:


> @kivi I agree with Ump. They're lovely


Thanks.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ben Long IV - Fabric Study


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

'Around the Moon' by Émile-Antoine Bayard and Alphonse-Marie-Adolphe de Neuville


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

*Sasha Vinogradova - "Khokhloma" (Artist)*​







​
*

** Jeremy Enecio - "Technology" (Artist)*​* 
*







​
* Ciruelo Cabral - "Aluxe" (Artist) *​







​


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Rabbit amid Ferns and Flowering - William J. Webbe


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Rose Frantzen


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Da Vinci - Study for the Last Supper head of Judas








Da Vinci - Study of a warrior's head
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_Battle_of_Anghiari_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg

Da Vinci - Study of two warrior's heads
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_Battle_of_Anghiari_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

The Horseman of Death - Salvador Dali


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Denise Nestor


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Mosque ceilings and muqarnas


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Winston Chmielinski


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

0R0 said:


>


That might be the only pieter bruegel the elder's painting that im not crazy about,
Why did you choose this one out of all his paintings? :b


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

0R0 said:


>


Whos that artist?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

0R0 said:


>


Thats not hieronymous bosch... :con


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Aside from the Babel story I like pictures of huge castles and palaces that make people look like ants; i imagine being inside. Why don't you like it? The other is from a book I remember from when I was a kid by Chris Van Allsburg, the author of _The Polar Express_ and a bunch of other kid's picture books with weird artwork that stick out in my head.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

good thread. I have the craving to go to an art museum now.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

_The Bed_ - Toulouse-Lautrec










_I & The Village_ - Marc Chagall


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Pessoa said:


>


Who's the artist? Very nice.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

feels said:


>


Oh my god, the first one is from the old lotr movie, i loved it as a kid!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Chirag Bangdel


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Who's the artist? Very nice.


Rene Magritte.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

I _knew_ it, that LOTR movie was so bizarrely animated


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Sidney Sime


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

pretty


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Love Duane Michal's photography.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

anything Giger


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember coming across Giger for the first time :um


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

SANAA


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Zdzislaw Beksinski
























Banksy


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Thomas Moran









Ryozo Kato


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yosh itaka Amano - Vampire Hunter D


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Maurice de Vlaminck


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Leon Dabo


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

_Airplane Lavatory Self-Portraits in the Flemish Style_




























http://www.ninakatchadourian.com/photography/sa-flemish.php


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

@Choci Loni i thought you were going to post more magic-cards art :b

Edit: hoped*


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

@*Umpalumpa*


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Artist: Tom French.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It took me a while to notice the skull :um


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Beautiful Us - Aitch


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um interesting tribute to a classic painting


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

blasphemy!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Monet


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hassan Massoudy



















John Ruskin


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Jan Toorop


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://vassantha.deviantart.com/art/Jeanne-d-Arc-251145006


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Georg Janny


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Luigi Russolo - Solidity of Fog


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

Stephen Mackey


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Kendal Murray


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Conrad Jon Godley - Sol


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Anders Oinonen


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Michael Cheval - Bunfight with Copernicus 









Michael Cheval - Abode of Weary Muses


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Sergey Panasenko - Transfiguration 


Arnold Bocklin - Faun Whistling to a Blackbird


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Marco Grassi










Iman Malek


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh dear. The black sun though. Seems somehow prophetic, ominous.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Corporal Clegg said:


>


I love this painting.

---


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

probably offline said:


>


Nick Cave and the Baaaaaad Seeds.

---

It's currently autumn here, so some auburn from Leonid Afremov seems fitting:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

love art nouveau


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

A Man and a Woman Examining Orchids which Grow from a Skull by Heinrich Kley.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*more monet*


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

(Schiele)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Is this the black hole sun you were talking about?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Christian Schloe


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

0R0 said:


>


This is great, where is this from? Whats the artist's name?


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Old fantasy magazine covers. Dunno, i randomly find stuff.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*mo' monet*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau Stanton - Labyrinth of Consciousness


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*egon schiele*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Edvard Munch - Vampire









Adolph Hiremy Hirschl - Ahasuerus at the end of the World


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Agnes Cecile


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Agnes Cecile


Oh my god, I love her. I've been following her for a few years now. Her speed paint videos are breath-taking. As well as her art, of course. c:


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Elov said:


> Oh my god, I love her. I've been following her for a few years now. Her speed paint videos are breath-taking. As well as her art, of course. c:


A goal of mine is to get an original from her. I have two prints of hers on my wall.

Smoke









Restraint


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Agnes Cecile's art looks familiar... I think a user here had one of her paintings as an avatar?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Remedios Varo Uranga


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

By Leonid Afremov


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Not my favorites, not at all, but there's this nudity rule....... look up bodyscape if you're interested and not offended by nipples.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You could probably get away with that actually, looking at some of the stuff people have posted here already...


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

hell yes to nudity








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

William Blake - Hecate or the Three Fates


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ I came across that painting just the other day, wonder if his poetry is as good as his art?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

^It is, you should take a look at some of it when you get the chance!


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Lars Elling


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

marta gottfried


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Mark Rothko*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Dan Colen*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nobody posting now?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ah Xian


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Randall Stotzfus*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Gustave Moreau*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Dmytryk (May 9, 2015)

Leia by JJ Adams, UK based mixed media artist. Hooked on his work, got 4 of his pieces on the walls now.


----------



## Dmytryk (May 9, 2015)

Meh, can't edit the above...


----------



## Dmytryk (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Henry Scott Tuke - Hermes at the Pool


Tiepolo - Apollo and the Continents Fresco (detail)
http://www.wikiart.org/en/giovanni-battista-tiepolo/apollo-and-the-continents-1753









Maximilián Pirner - Hecate​


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Katie Crumpton


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Lem de Grosnpreg*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

James Everett Stuart


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm too lazy to link all the pictures here soooo
http://jeanbaptistecourtier.com/elephant-rose


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*Jacek Malczewski*

Vision









Self-portrait with skull


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Yuno Gasai (May 11, 2015)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sculptures by Ronald Rae. Mostly because I find it inspiring how he works with only hammers and chisels on a very hard rock like granite. Even though he is getting old he has still done some sculptures. I think it can take him like 7 months or more to finish one. The Lion took about a year. That's dedication.

If I ever work on something as big as his elephant or bigger I would probably end up using power tools but it would be nice to try a granite sculpture with just chisels as a side project someday.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

cool


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

really dislike this new website look


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Remedios Varo - The Calling


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Wild Asters - Dennis Miller Bunker


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul Cezanne - Still life with seven apples









Beau Stanton - Ornamented subconscious









Beau Stanton - Sibylline sacrament






​


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

Eric Johansson -Work at Sea-


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*the moon*


----------



## Artist0428 (Jun 2, 2015)

This is such a great thread! Love how I'm seeing people post some of my favorite artists. Didn't know there were so many other people that were into what I was into, haha! 

This is one of my FAVORITE painters, her name is Makiko Kudo, from Japan.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Jan Bogaerts


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I'm by no means a photographer (though I might pursue it if I'm feeling restless in the future) but I'm very drawn to modernist photography for some reason.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































I guess I just find there to be an beautiful kind of sadness to some of them. And eeriness. I actually have a tumblr account (hush now) and it's pretty crammed with this stuff.

perhaps this goes in the photography section if there is such a thread, but in that case I'm too shy to revive it~


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

0R0 said:


>


Oh, yeah! Let me do it to you, mother nature!>


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Lucia Znamirowski - Compass Rose


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Hieronymus Bosch: surrealist before it was cool


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Jochen Hein - Die Zeit anhalten










Alexandra Levasseur


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sir Edward John Poynter*

Study for the head of Perseus


Study of two heads









Head of a girl


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

South Korean graphic designer and illustrator Jo In Hyuk


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ludwig Johann Passini - Anna Passini on the Balcony of the Palazzo Priuli in Venice










Antonio Lee


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Tracy Lewis


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*Anton Raphael Mengs*

Self-Portrait









Hesperus as Personification of the Evening Star


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Midori Yamada


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Frederic Edwin Church*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kivi said:


> Alexandra Levasseur


reminds me of:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


I guess I won't be finishing my breakfast this morning.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Lem de Grosnpreg, Neil Welliver*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*interesting self-portraits...*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

*Chiara Bautista*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Drunken Silenus supported by Satyrs - Anthony van Dyck


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Tetsuya Ishida


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


This is oddly endearing, like in a kind of creepy way, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Ray Caesar


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://sugi-o.tumblr.com


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Seems to be becoming a bit of a bandwagon but I don't really care <3


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*The Ascension of Mount Analogue by Remedios Varo and fan art by Daniel Mackey*


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Cristina Troufa


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Atelieriji


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Some of Paul Klee's stuff*


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Princess Moana concept art came out and my body just isn't ready








Though she kinda reminds me of a 3d Nani (from Lilo & Stitch)


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I love love love 8 bit art, I cannot get enough of this style. It's just something about the old texture that makes me feel so nostalgic.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Z. Z. Wei


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Fumihiro Kato




























Léon Bakst oops, I just corrected the name, I just saw the name of the true artist on the picture)










Léon Bakst


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://artbybansheebender.tumblr.com










https://society6.com/zimmay?curator=codywalker


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*More Ghibli fan art*




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










saltychen.tumblr.com


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*la lune*


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Gervasio Gallardo


----------



## shinx (Sep 9, 2015)

i just rly like michael sowa


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*I love these. Just...raw emotion, vulnerability, grief, complete & total hopelessness*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Yoshi tomo Nara*




























Of course his name is censored here >:C


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*some guy named Jon Carling I found on tumblr*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Kiriko Kubo and Mr. Dali*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*Lucien Lévy-Dhurmer*

Forest in Autumn









Autumn Wind​

Death the Bride​

The Gust of Wind​








​


----------



## SoniaH (Jan 20, 2015)

Bernard Buffet


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Noell Osvald*


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Aeiou said:


>


This looks like something Wes Anderson would draw.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


>


lovely.



Were said:


> This looks like something Wes Anderson would draw.


 he's Edward Gorey. I like his illustrated books a lot.




























Also, some of the decorations he draws remind me of arts and crafts movement ones - which I adore:



















After all this ramblings, I hope you've become a fan, too


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

@*Aeiou* I like these, I googled him, he also seems like he was a cool guy.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Tiffany Bozic


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i'll get banned if i do that


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Some tumblr user named danfango who has deactivated their account *


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Adolphe Alexandre Lesrel


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

^ What a lovely choice of colours in this work of art!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

dune87 said:


> ^ What a lovely choice of colours in this work of art!


It really is. I thought like that too.
---- 
@*fossil* I like those!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

the artstyle here is so slick and colourful i love it


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

http://birchcooper.tumblr.com/


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

wow


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Darek Zabrocki


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bunch of mentally ill people made this, with the help of @Telliblah


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Anduin said:


>


Beautiful...

I had a mind leap.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Mary Blair


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Rudolf Schlichter - Blind Power


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Maciej Rebisz


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*the mind of dali*


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Callsign said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jameystegmaier/scythe/description
> 
> My avatar is sort of a winter-ised bit of art showing the same character.


This is some cool, strange art. How did those people just make a game like that, art and everything? It looks so complex. It's like it could be a waste of time, like why bother doing all that, but they did.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Kjell E. Midthun.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*bunny musician*


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Monica Rohan


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Countess said:


>


Millais' Ophelia is beautiful.

@kivi I pretty much always like your stuff 

-------------

Friedensreich Hundertwasser


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

@Aeiou Thank you!


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

The Babylonian Marriage Market by Edwin Long


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a big Agnes Cecile fan. She's my favorite modern artist. @coeur_brise bought me a print of Tremore for X-Mas, seen below.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

dune87 said:


>


I like this one too.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

slowlyimproving said:


> I like this one too.


beautiful colours <3


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Carly Janine Mazur - Wait for the Moon 









Peter Nicolai Arbo - Nott


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Varmelith (Jan 4, 2016)

Jonathan Viner - Theme for a pigeon


----------



## Varmelith (Jan 4, 2016)

(I don't know how to do to make the image appear in big... :/ )


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Diego Rivera - Glorious Victory


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yuko tatsuhima. unsettling and macabre paintings, scultpures, and photography. here is their archive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ this is interesting to me because it looks like he drew out a very detailed pencil drawing first and then he blocked it out in 3D afterwards probably to help visualise it better. Tbh I've done that with a bunch of stuff too but didn't start with such a detailed drawing first. But then, he had to use that to submit to Wizards (or whoever) for approval.










Bismuth crystals are my favourite.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

undyne be lookin' _fine_. _damn fine_.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shintaro Ohata:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Well that's very cute.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> I like this one too.
> 
> http://afremov.com/image.php?type=P&id=17677[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugolino and his sons. The temptation is palpable.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

@*novalax

*I don't think they allow showing of privates here, even in statues or paintings. Just a heads up.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@McFly thanks for the warning, I'll let the powers that by handle it how they will.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

McFly said:


> Afremov does some great impressionism work. They feel warm and inviting.


These are wicked cool. So vivid and inviting.


----------



## maribeagleslove (Feb 3, 2016)

I love art, and I love art of lots of classic painters. But honestly, there's an artist that has inspired me to start drawing many years ago, Wenqing Yan, also knows as Yuumei. Her art is absolutely breathtaking, and it always has a good meaning/intention behind it.

I never get tired of looking at her art:









































I'd like to add even more, but those are my fabvorite ones out of her art gallery.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@maribeagleslove Yuumei is amazing. I think I originally found her through her work '1000 words' and I started reading Fisheye Placebo recently, which reminds me I have to continue reading that.

Posting some stuff I reblogged on tumblr recently (I'm lazy but reverse image searching will bring up most of the artists names/links to sources):


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*matt groening.*










There's a lot of great fan art I've come across on tumblr but I don't wanna flood the thread and crash everyone's internet with that :um


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

maribeagleslove said:


> I love art, and I love art of lots of classic painters. But honestly, there's an artist that has inspired me to start drawing many years ago, Wenqing Yan, also knows as Yuumei. Her art is absolutely breathtaking, and it always has a good meaning/intention behind it.
> 
> I never get tired of looking at her art:
> 
> ...


These are incredible, I wish I could create art like this.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Lee Kirby


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Freddie Ardley



















Those landscapes... GD. And he did it as a portrait shot which is unusual but works.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

too big to embed:

https://cdn1.artstation.com/p/assets/images/images/001/919/237/large/fan-lin-.jpg?1454586817


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Heung-Heung Chin (Chippy)*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*mjanetmars*


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Cressida Campbell


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

The Babylonian Marriage Market - Edwin Long


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pacific Parnassus - Arthur Davies


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

"I wish to paint in such a manner as if I were photographing dreams." - Zdzisław Beksiński


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

The only art I really enjoy is digital landscapes and macabre art.

[spoiler=spoiler]








































[/spoiler]


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Damián González


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Liu Jiyou


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Onboard PURITAN - Russ Kramer


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Mountain Landscape With an Approaching Storm - Vernet


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rainy Season in the Tropics - Frederic Edwin Church


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

novalax said:


> Rainy Season in the Tropics - Frederic Edwin Church


Hey, I was gonna post that one next!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cashel said:


> Hey, I was gonna post that one next!


I must admit I took inspiration from your last post.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

^ Hi I'm a Dave McKean fan. 

v Brian Froud too.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Self Portrait - Norman Rockwell


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Proclamation of the German Empire - Anton von Werner


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Gustaf Fjæstad


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Yacht of the Princes of Orange and Other Ships - Jan Abrahamsz Beerstraaten


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Atheism said:


> ^ Hi I'm a Dave McKean fan.
> 
> v Brian Froud too.


Brian Froud! 
Also does Dave McKean do thecover art for Sandman? looks very much like it.

Im really diggin on Yo****aka Amano at the moment, his stuff is really nice. He is very famous in Japan.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Cashel said:


> The Babylonian Marriage Market - Edwin Long


They dont make paintings like this anymore.


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kilimanjaro Male Lion With Cubs by Steve Crisp


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://liamwon9.tumblr.com/



















source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/u1_fxpLlcA/


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> "I wish to paint in such a manner as if I were photographing dreams." - Zdzisław Beksiński


Wow. Nice taste.

I would post here but I'm lazy to make an account on imgur or something. Had an account on a similar site but it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Grotto by the Seaside in the Kingdom of Naples with Banditti - Joseph Wright


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Harry Clarke


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

http://jonathan-cowan.com/


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.terrykirkwood.co.uk/product-category/originals/work-from-inspiration/
http://www.terrykirkwood.co.uk/product-category/prints/equestrianprints/

one of my favourite artists ^^


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't wear them but I enjoy looking at old accessories:
Charles Boutet de Monvel










René Lalique










---


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Harry Clarke


I absolutely love this kind of fine detail. It's the sort of thing I enjoy drawing if I ever get a chance.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Egon Schiele










Leopold and Rudolf Blaschka's glass models by Guido Mocafico


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like old stuff. 


















Did anyone know that Michelangelo dissected cadavers in his youth. Such an artist that he became a scientist for the sake of art.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Laurence Jones
-Glass Shattering Over a Pool










Leo Putz
-The Ticklish Little Snail










Julia Lillard's collages
-Under Sappho's Moon










-I am Feeling A Little Peculiar










-The Attendant


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

André Kertész


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

A tumblr user who goes by the curious name of "scrotumnose":


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> "I wish to paint in such a manner as if I were photographing dreams." - Zdzisław Beksiński


I've been seeing a lot of his work around lately, it's good.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

^ It is. I like it a lot too. There's one in particular I like...don't feel like digging for it right now though.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought this in an antique store 20 years ago. I drag it with me everywhere...along with a couple others.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

kivi said:


> Egon Schiele


I only ever thought he did weird pictures of himself and his sister! i was wrong, this is really beautiful!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Bawsome said:


> I only ever thought he did weird pictures of himself and his sister! i was wrong, this is really beautiful!


I love the colors in that one and even if it's not the type what he drew usually, I like how he can carry out his style in that one.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Utagawa Kuniyoshi










Tumblr user Setzeri


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Utagawa Kuniyoshi


UTAGAWA KUNIYOSHI!!!!!!!!!! :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Richard Teschner


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

@moodindigo I agree, those look very cool!

---

I like Katie Scott's works:


----------



## LordDeath (Sep 19, 2016)

just something I do in my spare time


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Etam Cru


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I absolutely love Jennifer McChristian's figure drawings. I love the decisions she she made in making the figure ground. What tones of the background was emphasized against the figure and what tones blurred into the figure. It's abstract and she really knows how to use her values. I aim to have that sort of understanding.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Carl Blechen


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Herbert, by Michael Sowa


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Yumi (Nov 1, 2016)

By Audra Auclair. I really love her art style.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am doing a research and I found a book called "the Surreal House". It has beautiful images in it.

Raoul Ubac, La chambre


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Judy Nunno


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Ansel Adams


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

George Grosz - Eclipse of the Sun


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Alberto Martini










Maria Petrova










Isaac Levitan


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pierre-Auguste Renoir - Moulin de la Galette


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

anything from this dark facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/raresickness/


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Claude Monet - Terrace at Sainte-Adresse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Moses by Frida Kahlo.


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

Luis Royo


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Edvard Munch - The Sick Child


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Cézanne, "La Montagne Sainte-Victoire vue des Lauves"


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Camille Pissarro - Boulevard des Italiens, Morning, Sunlight


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

EBecca said:


> Paul Cézanne, "La Montagne Sainte-Victoire vue des Lauves"


I love Cézanne's mount Victoire series


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

novalax said:


> I love Cézanne's mount Victoire series


cool! I really like it too, the one I posted is probably my favourite


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

EBecca said:


> cool! I really like it too, the one I posted is probably my favourite


I'm rather partial to Mont Sainte-Victoire with Large Pine, but with Cezanne its hard to go wrong haha.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

John Reinhard Weguelin










Pierre Olivier Joseph Coomans


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

William Blake - Ancient of Days


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

novalax said:


> I'm rather partial to Mont Sainte-Victoire with Large Pine, but with Cezanne its hard to go wrong haha.


Yeah that one is great too!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

NotTheBus said:


>


Lol, good song. Old Grimes is best Grimes.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, good song. Old Grimes is best Grimes.


agree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

The lighting really drew me in.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

There was a line in an Oscar Wilde book I wasn't sure I understood so I looked it up on Google and just happened upon some blogger's painting which he titled with that exact line ('Romantic art begins with its climax') - I especially like the girl in the back:









Louis Wain, stuffy Englishman-looking type who was actually a schizophrenic cat-obsessor:









I was looking up art inspired by Crime & Punishment (there is really not a lot :|) and I found something that called Dostoevsky the 'Shakespeare of the lunatic asylum' heart) with this next to it:









Jean Beraud (he was impressionist but I don't know what you would call this below?):









Rene Magritte, who I already liked, and then I found this painting of his as the cover of my favorite book:









Somebody who painted modern loneliness very very well... Edward Hopper:









I also found this by some random blogger, who apparently does this stuff on post-its:









Somebody I know who has really good taste in art once wore a t-shirt that he printed a version of this onto... it is a 1940s Dior perfume ad:


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I wouldn't have actually cared much about this painting except for what Bill Murray said about it once in an interview. He said he was walking around the city, lost and thinking about death a lot, and then he walked into an art gallery (he thought he might as well if he was going to die) and he saw this painting, and thought something like: "Well, there's someone with no prospects. But the sun is coming up behind her and even she can find something to appreciate about that."









Last but not least: Francis Bacon!!!!
'screaming pope':


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

James Turrell


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

' Shakespeare of the lunatic asylum ' ... Great piece. Stared at it for a good 3 minutes.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> ' Shakespeare of the lunatic asylum ' ... Great piece. Stared at it for a good 3 minutes.


It made me smile a lot that it was paired with Dostoevsky (even though i don't think that's what it was made for). Shakespeare of the lunatic asylum is a title he had, not the name of the painting, but they go well together.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

pied vert said:


> It made me smile a lot that it was paired with Dostoevsky (even though i don't think that's what it was made for). Shakespeare of the lunatic asylum is a title he had, not the name of the painting, but they go well together.


I haven't read a lot of Dostoevsky but I agree, they go very well together.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ernst Ludwig Kirchner - Street, Dresden


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Giovanni F. Barbieri - God the Father and Angel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Found it for sale on Etsy but it's $45 plus $15 shipping so I'm not buying it but I would if it was cheaper.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ernst Ludwig Kirchner - Brücke bei Wiesen


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Franz Stassen


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Claude Monet - The Ice Floes


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Rains said:


> James Turrell


Looks like Hotline Bling.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Were said:


> Looks like Hotline Bling.


Haaaa! True


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> Ernst Ludwig Kirchner - Street, Dresden





novalax said:


> Ernst Ludwig Kirchner - Brücke bei Wiesen


Never seen his art before but I like these a lot


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Fritz Kühn - Planches de construction - 1959


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> Never seen his art before but I like these a lot


yeah, he is a great artist. I took me a while to get into his form of expressionism (Die Brücke), but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Were said:


> Looks like Hotline Bling.


I never realised that but... yes it does. :shock
Makes sense because I always liked the backgrounds and lighting in hotline bling.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Max Ernst - Europe After the Rain


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Max Ernst - Of This Men Shall Know Nothing


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I love Georgia O'Keeffe's work, and some of her photography was just amazing....she lived in a time when it was pretty daring, pretty bold to go where she did. I have always loved that "*** you this is who I am, take it or leave it" attitude some women have. I absolutely love that.

Some of her work was pretty controversial. It's been argued that she was sexually abused, that some of her artwork was subconsciously....not flowers at all. That she was actually painting vaginas, yep, those aren't flowers those are *******. All over those art galleries. Everywhere. *wink*

Ffs. They might be vaginas, Idk. But she is talented, and her artwork is pretty amazing. I've actually thought about buying some prints of some of her work. (and no.....not just because they look like vaginas).


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Max Ernst - Surrealism and Painting

I go back and forth on this one


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rene Magritte - The Human Condition


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I love Georgia O'Keeffe's work, and some of her photography was just amazing....she lived in a time when it was pretty daring, pretty bold to go where she did. I have always loved that "*** you this is who I am, take it or leave it" attitude some women have. I absolutely love that.
> 
> Some of her work was pretty controversial. It's been argued that she was sexually abused, that some of her artwork was subconsciously....not flowers at all. That she was actually painting vaginas, yep, those aren't flowers those are *******. All over those art galleries. Everywhere. *wink*
> 
> Ffs. They might be vaginas, Idk. But she is talented, and her artwork is pretty amazing. I've actually thought about buying some prints of some of her work. (and no.....not just because they look like vaginas).


I love it when people explain why they like something! she seems pretty rad.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I want to take a Mark Rothko moment.

Something he said about his art that made me admire him: "If you are only moved by color relationships, you are missing the point. I am interested in expressing the big emotions - tragedy, ecstasy, doom."

most most mostly because the person who introduced me to him is a very logical person...almost never emotional, and he hangs Mark Rothko all over his walls. Ever since then, I associated Mark Rothko with cold abstractionism. And then I read that quote. he really got me on that.














































Rothko: "There is only one thing I fear in life, my friend: One day, the black will swallow the red."










This one below reminds me of fleshy sensitivity, but of the prettiest order.
actually because of a line I read in a novel once from a girl who had just gotten an abortion: "She felt purple where she should have felt pink."


















(sorry for the sizes, but these were also the best quality images I could find.)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

pied vert said:


> I love it when people explain why they like something! she seems pretty rad.


Yeah she's pretty cool lol. I actually love, love Marina Abramovic's work. Oh my God man that is one brave, courageous woman. She is....awesomesauce. I don't know if I'd have the guts to do what she did....she's a performance artist that really pushed boundaries....maybe too far, Idk. She is amazing, googley her if you want to see some of her work and what she's done. She is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rene Magritte - Not To Be Reproduced

I like the consistency in its inconsistency. Although seemingly impossible, the image represents what we's see in the mirror if we lived in a 3-D cylinder. I think this expertly portrays the surrealist desire to transcend a realistic deprecation. I also like it because it speaks to those who do not wish to be seen. Although we never see his face, He is still the operative figure in the painting; he tells the story.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> Rene Magritte - Not To Be Reproduced
> 
> I like the consistency in its inconsistency. Although seemingly impossible, the image represents what we's see in the mirror if we lived in a 3-D cylinder. I think this expertly portrays the surrealist desire to transcend a realistic deprecation. I also like it because it speaks to those who do not wish to be seen. Although we never see his face, He is still the operative figure in the painting; he tells the story.


I loooooooooove Magritte. do you know what the title of the book says? can't read it.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> I loooooooooove Magritte. do you know what the title of the book says? can't read it.


I've only recently discovered him but I love his work so far. I can't get enough of it haha. The books is Edgar Allan Poe's The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket, but its written in french. Do you have a favorite Magritte?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> I've only recently discovered him but I love his work so far. I can't get enough of it haha. The books is Edgar Allan Poe's The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket, but its written in french. Do you have a favorite Magritte?


Thank you for the title.
I haven't seen that much of his stuff, but I really like his theme with the giant rock. There's just something about that rock. I guess because: in reality, I associate boulders with unreasonable, almost absurd, obstacles already. They have no purpose for being in the way, they just are, and there's not much to do about it. And then Magritte also just places them absurdly as well.
I like these:

This one especially because it was chosen as the book cover for one of my favorite books. It is called Invisible Cities by Italo Calvino, and if your taste in art is telling, you may actually find that book worth checking out.


















I like the one you posted as well.

I really like his backgrounds of open water as well. Adds to the spaciousness of those paintings. Actually reminds of one by Edward Hopper which I love (it is my laptop wallpaper):


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> Thank you for the title.
> I haven't seen that much of his stuff, but I really like his theme with the giant rock. There's just something about that rock. I guess because: in reality, I associate boulders with unreasonable, almost absurd, obstacles already. They have no purpose for being in the way, they just are, and there's not much to do about it. And then Magritte also just places them absurdly as well.
> I like these:
> 
> ...


Anytime!

I really enjoyed your picks, they shine a new light on the work. After a brief precursory search on Invisible Cities, I'm definitely going to have to check it out. Im not sure if you've ever read The Phantom Toll-both, but I remember reading it as a kid and absolutely loving it. The book transports you to all of these interesting worlds where they talk about emotion, language, and math. Then they explore those concepts in the most interesting ways. The premise of Invisible Cities strikes me as a book that would be in the same vein.

I've always enjoyed His lovers series. The Lover III is probably my favorite of the series. I fancy myself to be a man of ideas, which I think the painting captures excellently. The woman in the painting is so passionately in love with something that is clearly (or atleast mostly) non-physical; an abstraction or an idea, and yet she hasn't a care in the world. I've always cherished the notion of the primacy of thought.










The Lovers, on the other hand, present a bit of a dichotomy. On the one hand, I'm inclined to say that the two figures love each other no matter there flaws. Making their appearance trivial. However, I also see it as the falsehood of love. That you never love someone more than when you hardly know them.










I could go on and on about different works by Magritte though, so I'll show some constraint and stop here

haha dont even get me started on open water scenes! As some one who spends a good amount of time in Newport, Rhode Island (and California for that matter), Ive come to love the water.

excellent choice of wallpaper, Im going to have to look up some more Edward Hopper paintings haha.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@pied vert

I couldnt help myself, I have one more Magritte.

I really enjoy The Horrendous Stopper because, like you said, the water opens up the painting yet it is so constrained by the curtain and man. I also like it because it reminds of the book Flat Land. If we consider his world to be 2-D and if we assume he made a rotation about Z-axis, then he would in fact take a chunk out of the curtain (the math nerd in me couldnt resist haha).


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@novalax
Well, I had never heard of The Phantom Tollbooth, but I was passing by a used bookstore yesterday, so:









I like the hidden background too in that painting. I was thinking it was a chunk taken out too, until I noticed that the border of the curtain is also imprinted onto the shape of the man, so it appears to be a man with a peculiar coat, hat, hair, and a skin condition looking at a curtain


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@pied vert

I hope you like it! I'll be interested to know what you think of it. Just today, while at the mall, I stopped by books-a-million to pick up invisible cities. Unfortunately they didn't have it  So, I'm having it shipped to my house. I wish I could get into electronic books, but I like hard copies so much better haha.

lol I hadn't even noticed that! Its even more confusing now that I've noticed that part of the curtain appears to be draped off of the shoulder of the "peculiar man". I some times over-analysis things, but Im wondering if that is symbolizing some sort of meta-physicality of a memory or state of being. I could also see an argument to be made that the "peculiar man" is slowly being overtaken by the curtain symbolizing the corruption of memories. Or maybe it just looks cool haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://santiagocaruso.com.ar/gallery/the-thief/


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Carlo Carrà - Funeral of the Anarchist Galli


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


I like your choices.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

naes said:


> I like your choices.


Glad ya dig!



Annee said:


> I have seen all your posts.. Some pictures are really great and some (in my opinion) make me feel creepy and obsessed..


I keep a folder of art I like on my laptop and every so often I pick a theme, search it, and then save art pieces that I like from that search. This time I searched "abstract depression art" and those are some of what I came across


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I keep a folder of art I like on my laptop and every so often I pick a theme, search it, and then save art pieces that I like from that search.


This is exactly what I do. I have amassed such a huge collection that it is hard to pick particular pieces that stand out, especially as my interests vary widely. But I do love dark and often twisted works. Example being John U. Abrahamson. I first came across him in the early 00's. What caught my attention was a story behind one of his paintings, I can't reproduce it here because it would probably be against the rules but in it he depicted a male angel whose source of pleasure was connected to a spear. He was a slave to his tool that was also his unintentional weapon. Now, I don't know how accurate my recollection of this story is or even if it is true but his partner or wife at the time was suffering from a chronic pain condition that made intimacy an excruciating ordeal for both of them. In his paintings she was the angel in torment and both of them uniting Heaven and Hell in one form. Below is the painting of her and their embrace.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Malahicha


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Azazello said:


> This is exactly what I do. I have amassed such a huge collection that it is hard to pick particular pieces that stand out, especially as my interests vary widely. But I do love dark and often twisted works. Example being John U. Abrahamson. I first came across him in the early 00's. What caught my attention was a story behind one of his paintings, I can't reproduce it here because it would probably be against the rules but in it he depicted a male angel whose source of pleasure was connected to a spear. He was a slave to his tool that was also his unintentional weapon. Now, I don't know how accurate my recollection of this story is or even if it is true but his partner or wife at the time was suffering from a chronic pain condition that made intimacy an excruciating ordeal for both of them. In his paintings she was the angel in torment and both of them uniting Heaven and Hell in one form. Below is the painting of her and their embrace.


Interesting story, I like the pieces and will have to check out more of his work, but yeah, I'm pretty big on all things dark and or abstract in art(though sometimes simple is great too). I also like to rename pieces I save with titles that come to mind of viewing. I suppose that's partially insulting to the artist but at the same time searching random art online you don't always get the actual piece name so it's habit I've got now.

On the topic of 'Heaven & Hell' embracing I'm sure you've likely seen this(and it's opposite to your story) but I've always liked this digital piece


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> On the topic of 'Heaven & Hell' embracing I'm sure you've likely seen this(and it's opposite to your story) but I've always liked this digital piece


Oh, ABSOLUTELY! I adore Royo, particularly his Prohibited collection. This picture is one of my favourites (out of the ones I can post)










I have a strong predilection towards erotica in Art, which is always plentiful amongst fantasy illustrators, and Royo channels it beautifully. However, I don't just go for the aesthetically pleasing forms. What grabs my attention more is the kind of beauty Diane Arbus meant when she said "_You see someone on the street, and essentially what you notice about them is the flaw_." This is why I also love the Sylwia Makris' photography collection featuring Melanie Gaydos (OMG you have gotta see if you can find some interviews with her, she is so wonderful, such a strong spirit).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Azazello said:


> Oh, ABSOLUTELY! I adore Royo, particularly his Prohibited collection. This picture is one of my favourites (out of the ones I can post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some quote, totally covers my thoughts when I see a gal with little make up & some acne in sweat pants and am wholly intrigued...but erotica in art, it's lovely indeed, & "a flaw for the many may be a strength for the few".



















You seem to know your artists so I'll be watching those pics you actually can post here and checking for those you can't, lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Glad ya dig!
> 
> I keep a folder of art I like on my laptop and every so often I pick a theme, search it, and then save art pieces that I like from that search. This time I searched "abstract depression art" and those are some of what I came across


Of course i would like the "abstract depression art"... lmao. Welp, I can't change wut i like!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> I hope you like it! I'll be interested to know what you think of it. Just today, while at the mall, I stopped by books-a-million to pick up invisible cities. Unfortunately they didn't have it  So, I'm having it shipped to my house. I wish I could get into electronic books, but I like hard copies so much better haha.
> 
> lol I hadn't even noticed that! Its even more confusing now that I've noticed that part of the curtain appears to be draped off of the shoulder of the "peculiar man". I some times over-analysis things, but Im wondering if that is symbolizing some sort of meta-physicality of a memory or state of being. I could also see an argument to be made that the "peculiar man" is slowly being overtaken by the curtain symbolizing the corruption of memories. Or maybe it just looks cool haha.


what the curtain thing makes me think about is this: the normal-fleshed man may in fact have more definition than the other man, and strong definition is usually what people aspire to, but he is also standing there blocking a perfectly beautiful view with all his definition. But the other man, he may not have as much to say for himself as the defined man, but he seems to understand the point of the view a lot more; it's inside him. The painting opens up only inside him. That kind of reminds me of what I like about surrealist art like Magritte's in general. It can definitely provoke thinking, but I think thinking kinda poops on the deeper value of it, the value you don't get by just reading an essay instead. Surrealism is about getting a poetic point and not having to be explicit about it, for me. That's probably way off though.

when I bought The Phantom Tollbooth, the owner of the shop asked why I wanted to read it, so I told him it was recommended to me because I said I liked an Italo Calvino book. He said he had never gotten to read him because all Italo Calvinos seem to fly off shelves and are never stocked. I always have to order my Calvinos :b

I started reading Phantom Tollbooth today actually, on the bus my workplace provided to take us to some wineries near Niagara Falls. What I read so far made me smile a lot, like how before visiting his first destination, Milo must go through Expectations, because everyone must visit there before going somewhere new. But he does try to hurry off and move beyond Expectations, as it's not a place to dwell. I also liked how all it takes to work out an issue is to think....at all. He started thinking about the colors of rabbits and how to tie shoelaces and he started moving again, lol! I wish I could solve my problems that way, literally, but I guess it is true that thinking about anything at all often leads you to some helpful place you might not have expected. "Milo continued to think of all sorts of things; of the many detours and wrong turns that were so easy to take, and most of all, of how fine it was to be moving along." - that was nice. I need to remind myself of that simple pleasure sometimes.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

This is actually a still from a really pretty movie (Julien Donkey-Boy), but I think I can post it here:










i got this printed as a poster for my room


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I like this one, it's called Mistaken Identity by Ken Wong


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess this is some really different type of art. Click the link to see it though 

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=114&Itemid=403

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=142&Itemid=403

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=194&Itemid=403

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=416&Itemid=403

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=419&Itemid=403

http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=675&Itemid=403


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I just saw this

Rudolf Schlichter: Hausvogteiplatz


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rene Schute - Self Control


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> what the curtain thing makes me think about is this: the normal-fleshed man may in fact have more definition than the other man, and strong definition is usually what people aspire to, but he is also standing there blocking a perfectly beautiful view with all his definition. But the other man, he may not have as much to say for himself as the defined man, but he seems to understand the point of the view a lot more; it's inside him. The painting opens up only inside him. That kind of reminds me of what I like about surrealist art like Magritte's in general. It can definitely provoke thinking, but I think thinking kinda poops on the deeper value of it, the value you don't get by just reading an essay instead. Surrealism is about getting a poetic point and not having to be explicit about it, for me. That's probably way off though.
> 
> when I bought The Phantom Tollbooth, the owner of the shop asked why I wanted to read it, so I told him it was recommended to me because I said I liked an Italo Calvino book. He said he had never gotten to read him because all Italo Calvinos seem to fly off shelves and are never stocked. I always have to order my Calvinos :b
> 
> I started reading Phantom Tollbooth today actually, on the bus my workplace provided to take us to some wineries near Niagara Falls. What I read so far made me smile a lot, like how before visiting his first destination, Milo must go through Expectations, because everyone must visit there before going somewhere new. But he does try to hurry off and move beyond Expectations, as it's not a place to dwell. I also liked how all it takes to work out an issue is to think....at all. He started thinking about the colors of rabbits and how to tie shoelaces and he started moving again, lol! I wish I could solve my problems that way, literally, but I guess it is true that thinking about anything at all often leads you to some helpful place you might not have expected. "Milo continued to think of all sorts of things; of the many detours and wrong turns that were so easy to take, and most of all, of how fine it was to be moving along." - that was nice. I need to remind myself of that simple pleasure sometimes.


I like your interpretation. I think it falls firmly within the surrealist tradition of finding truth in the irrational. I like the theme of the more traditionally aesthetic figure being the one that is empty; the one that is longing. It's really a state of the primacy of experience over possession. I agree, one of the primary reasons I tend to gravitate toward surrealism is the deep thinking involved. Its kind of liking watching a murder mystery. While you are watching the movie, you keep making guess, then being given more information, then refining those guesses. I love working for the answer, rather than being fed the answer.

I bet he does! I went to a few bookstores before I gave up and just ordered it haha. I'm glad I was able to snag one.

Wow, that sounds like a cool company retreat. I enjoyed the time I spent at Niagara. If you liked that, then you're in for a good read. I read the book about 12 years ago and I still smile when I think back on it. I really need to reread it as the book is far too witty for a second grade me to fully appreciate. Even then though, I knew that I wanted to think like Milo. I read it at a time when I was going through a rapid transition of being rather behind my peers to moving beyond them. Learning, to me, was just like it was for Milo; a fun adventure that could lead me anywhere. Like Milo, I started off being bored and uninterested. I could really relate to him as he matured throughout the book. haha that quote sealed the deal. Im definitely going to have to reread it now.

I can't wait to start Invisible cities. I was going to start early this week, but as it would happen, this is been the most stress filled finals week I've ever had the misfortune of traipse through. Tomorrow is my first chance to catch my breath, so I foresee plenty of reading in my future.


----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)

probably offline said:


>


lol.


----------



## Silent Artist (Dec 20, 2016)

These are three of my favorite pieces of art I've seen on DeviantArt.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rene Schute - The Struggle


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This is a YouTuber I follow, not me. Just discovered she's an artist. She has a webcomic that's pretty young, but her more intricate drawings are a feast for the eyeballs.







May19 said:


> I guess this is some really different type of art. Click the link to see it though
> 
> http://www.taiwanacademy.tw/toolkit/index.php?option=com_arts&view=work&id=114&Itemid=403
> 
> ...


Those are great. Except the guy fishing. It's kinda meh. Heh.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> This is a YouTuber I follow, not me. Just discovered she's an artist. She has a webcomic that's pretty young, but her more intricate drawings are a feast for the eyeballs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah you dont like the guy fishing? :O


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Everett Shinn - The White Ballet

The ashcan school is quickly becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

May19 said:


> hahah you dont like the guy fishing? :O


Neat to see old art, but not as visually stimulating as the others.

(Merry Christmas Eve! And Happy First Day of Chanukah!)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

my boyfriend, binches


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

George Bellows - Both Members of This Club

This painting was the subject of my final paper


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Everett Shinn - All Night Cafe


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm kind of obsessed with Yuko Higuchi









Henri Toulouse Lautrec - In Bed (probably one of my fav paintings of all time)









I love how Adam Hughes draws everything, he could draw poop and I would still be into it


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Edward Hopper - New York Movie










Roy Lichtenstein - Whaam!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

lode a M.C. Escher - Luigi Ianne

I'm unsure if I appreciate this more than the original


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

novalax said:


> lode a M.C. Escher - Luigi Ianne
> 
> I'm unsure if I appreciate this more than the original


Nice!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Lizzy Forrester
http://www.lizzyforrestergallery.com/index.aspx?sectionid=1210889


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

8888 said:


> Nice!


Thanks haha, I love MC Esher but I felt posting his work explicitly may be a little to banal. I figured that was a good trade off.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

John French Sloan - Pigeons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

James Whistler - Nocturne in Black and Gold


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By David Ru


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Snowfall Night - Rafal Olbinski


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

People in the Sun - Edward Hopper


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

^^^ I love that one.

I like the _idea_ of the really strange culture of the 1920s. Anita Berber was a German cabaret dancer who was an addict of all sorts of things. Her personal favorite, according to Wikipedia, was chloroform and ether mixed in a bowl, stirred with a white rose, whose petals she would then eat.










The Dancer Anita Berber - Otto Dix


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Not quite the 1920's but my mind immediately turned to Francis Bacon after seeing that ^










Francis Bacon - Painting 1946


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

^ I adore what of Francis Bacon I've seen. I hadn't seen that one but I like it a lot.

My favorite (I've posted this before but I don't mind doing it again) is one of his Screaming Popes.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

novalax said:


> lode a M.C. Escher - Luigi Ianne
> 
> I'm unsure if I appreciate this more than the original


Holy balls this one is amazing!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@pied vert

I love Francis Bacon's work. I think he shows man in a more true form; Especially in his seminal work _study after velázquez's portrait of pope innocent x_ as you posted. It is, without question, my favorite Bacon.










Francis Bacon - Seated Figure

Another good one, as it plays off his earlier work.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Holy balls this one is amazing!


I agree, there are many imitations of MC Escher's work, but this one stands alone.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Discord of Analogy - Michael Cheval


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I was watching a clip of the movie The Mirror (Tarkovsky), with this beautiful shot:










It reminds me a bit of this portrait by Kramskoy:


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Moonlight Marine - Edward Bannister


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

pied vert said:


> ^^^ I love that one.
> 
> I like the _idea_ of the really strange culture of the 1920s. Anita Berber was a German cabaret dancer who was an addict of all sorts of things. Her personal favorite, according to Wikipedia, was chloroform and ether mixed in a bowl, stirred with a white rose, whose petals she would then eat.
> 
> ...


Otto dix and tarkovsky! Havent watch a tarkovsky movie for awhile


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Portrait of Dr. Huggler - Ernst Ludwig Kirchner










Portrait of Henry van de Velde - Ernst Ludwig Kirchner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Charismatic Impulse - Rafal Olbinski


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Delusion Dwellers - Laurie Lipton


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SPLENDOR SOLIS: Arma Artis - Laurie Lipton


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Selfie - Laurie Lipton


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

sorry the picture looks all small but when I tried linking the original it came out REALLY huge lol

its called "Rainy Day" by Chin H. Shin

I wanna drive in this and just get lost in it!!!

if only i knew how to drive :/


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Xue Jiye - untitled










Xue Jiye - untitled










Xue Jiye - untitled


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rudolf Schlichter - The Rooftop


----------



## nardly (May 21, 2015)




----------



## nardly (May 21, 2015)

Danae - Carl Strathmann


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SPLENDOR SOLIS: Solem Exortum


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

L'Imprudent - Rene Magritte


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Adolph Menzel: a flute concert of Frederick the Great










found this painter after doing a google search of the word "concerto"

.... I love web adventures.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Protrait of Dr. Boucard - Tamara de Lempicka

I like that it makes science look cool


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

^ It makes science look pretty sinister, with the great collared jacket :b

William Blake's depictions of Hell (Dante's and then Christian)


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Were said:


>


I really like this one. those colors


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@pied vert

mayhaps sinister is cool 

Although Dr. Boucard is a respected bacteriologist that developed Lacteol, its hard to make his work seem cool without adding some sinister flavoring in there. He essential studied poop lol.










Friendly Persuasion - Rafal Olbinski


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Sisyphus - Franz von Stuck

"The struggle itself [...] is enough to fill a man's heart. One must imagine Sisyphus happy."


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Wild Chase - Franz von Stuck


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pieta - Franz von Stuck


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucifer - Franz von Stuck

Even though Lucifer is the corporeal form of evil, von Stuck, In my opinion, makes him seem vulnerable and even dissatisfied with his animus.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

this girl is super talented


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

eye - M.C. Escher










eye (color) - M.C. Escher


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Three Spheres 1 - M.C. Escher


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Musings of a Solitary Walker - Rene Magritte


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pandora's Box - Rene Magritte


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgotten People - Godfrey Blow


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Woman with Stole - Jean Dupas


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Nuremberg Trials - Laura Knight


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Old Shepard's Chief Mourner - Sir Edwin Landseer


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Self Portrait With Death as a Fiddler - Arnold Böcklin


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Henri de Toulouse Lautrec


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

All Is Vanity, Charles Allan Gilbert

I looooove love love love skull illusions.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

roxslide said:


> All Is Vanity, Charles Allan Gilbert
> 
> I looooove love love love skull illusions.


If its skull illusions you like, then skull illusions you shall receive










Skull of Zurbaran - Salvador Dalí


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

novalax said:


> If its skull illusions you like, then skull illusions you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES I love Dali's illusions! :yay


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

roxslide said:


> YES I love Dali's illusions! :yay


me too! It might be hard to imagine, but I've actually had to restrict myself from posting Dalí. If I did, I'd post twice as much lol


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

novalax said:


> me too! It might be hard to imagine, but I've actually had to restrict myself from posting Dalí. If I did, I'd post twice as much lol


Yep. Dalí's the man.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

roxslide said:


> Yep. Dalí's the man.


lol


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

orbium planetarum terram complectentium scenographia


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*some stuff I found on tumblr*


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Armillary sphere of Tycho Brahe










Tycho instrument sextant


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Great artist in my opinion. I've been following him for many years now and he never ceases to amaze with his works


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Angel of the Court -Franz von Stuck


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@Canadian Brotha

I really like the paintings of faces, especially the fourth one from the top. You might like these three paintings by Xie Jiye. I wont post them because they might be a bit graphic for some, but I don't think they are too bad.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

all Henri Toulouse Lautrec, it still blows my mind that it seems like most of his work was done on cardboard


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Frida Kahlo - The Two Fridas
Oskar Kokoschka - Panoramic View of the Thames
René Magritte - la Clairvoyance


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

novalax said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> 
> I really like the paintings of faces, especially the fourth one from the top. You might like these three paintings by Xie Jiye. I wont post them because they might be a bit graphic for some, but I don't think they are too bad.


I like the second one best & I don't think they are too graphic to post actually. Thanks for the link!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Wizard And The Queen - Russ Kramer


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

EBecca said:


> Frida Kahlo - The Two Fridas
> Oskar Kokoschka - Panoramic View of the Thames
> René Magritte - la Clairvoyance


Rene Magritte is easily my favorite artist and clairvoyance is one of my favorite paintings by him


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

novalax said:


> Rene Magritte is easily my favorite artist and clairvoyance is one of my favorite paintings by him


Yeah, he's great. I just recently discovered his art. His paintings are kind of philosophical in my opinion. Clairvoyance makes me think about different perceptions of things in life and how subjective they are.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

EBecca said:


> Yeah, he's great. I just recently discovered his art. His paintings are kind of philosophical in my opinion. Clairvoyance makes me think about different perceptions of things in life and how subjective they are.


I think Magritte would delight in that statement. His mandate, as is the mandate of the surrealist, is to seek a higher level of reality above that which we normally experience. Which, I think, manifest itself in philosophic over and undertones. The surrealists, although primarily Dali, sought to introduce subjectivity in their work as the operative aspect.

Sorry to nerd out on art like that lol


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Charismatic Impulse - Rafal Olbinski

I've already posted this one before, but it seems so befitting of valentine's day.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ground Swell - Edward Hopper


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@doe deer

What are the names of the first and last paintings?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

novalax said:


> @doe deer
> 
> What are the names of the first and last paintings?


first one is Gustave Courbet - The Desperate Man (self portrait)
last one is Gustave Moreau - L'Apparition


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


> first one is Gustave Courbet - The Desperate Man (self portrait)
> last one is Gustave Moreau - L'Apparition


Thanks! Those paintings are awesome


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

novalax said:


> Thanks! Those paintings are awesome


no problem


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

doe deer said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really like this one


 probably one of my favourites


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Narcissus - Caravaggio


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Gethsemane - Carl Bloch


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Pleasure Principle - Rene Magritte


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a print of this.










Dali - L' Eté


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Kandy Kane Rainbow - Charles Bell










Star of the Hero - Nicholas Roerich


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

doe deer said:


>


The second one is geniunely beautiful. Your posts are pretty good on this thread.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Itari said:


> The second one is geniunely beautiful. Your posts are pretty good on this thread.


it's La Pudicizia by Antonio Corradini, other details of it are great too but i didn't want to post 5 different pics of the same thing lol


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

doe deer said:


> it's La Pudicizia by Antonio Corradini, other details of it are great too but i didn't want to post 5 different pics of the same thing lol


I thought it might be an Italian sculpture, but couldn't figure out whose since there were so many famous sculptors back in the days ^^ Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Itari said:


> I thought it might be an Italian sculpture, but couldn't figure out whose since there were so many famous sculptors back in the days ^^ Thanks for letting me know.


yeah, no problem 8)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a Black & White photo but I love Black & White photography


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

novalax said:


> Gethsemane - Carl Bloch


I've been trying to find this one for years. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

zdzisław beksiński


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Gustave Doré


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ghossts said:


> I've been trying to find this one for years. Thanks for posting!


No problem! I hate it when I dont know the name of a painting I like!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Knight, Death And The Devil - Albrecht Durer


----------



## himemiko (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Visit - Julius LeBlanc Stewart


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mountain - Basuki Abdullah


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

This might be my favourite Magritte painting.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

DUBO - Adolphe Mouron Cassandre

DUBON - Adolphe Mouron Cassandre

DUBONNET - Adolphe Mouron Cassandre


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@Arbre

Magritte is literally my favorite artist! I've posted a lot of his work earlier in this thread.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Hans Sollfrank - Fritz


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Imaginary View Of The Grande Galerie In The Louvre - Hubert Robert


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Saint Jerome In Meditation - Caravaggio


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

@novalax Magritte is one of my favourite artists. Well, I guess I won't post his work in this thread if you have already posted a bunch.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@Arbre

I didnt mean that you shouldnt post any magritte, on the contrary, I think people should post more magritte. I just meant, if the mood ever struck, you could delve in the archives of this thread and find some good paintings by magritte.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Allegory Of Christianity - Jan Provoost


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr. Haustein - Christian Schad


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

@novalax ~ Are you an artist? Do you frequent art galleries? You seem to know your stuff


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@Canadian Brotha

I'm the exact opposite of an artist. I have trouble drawing stick figures lol. I have been to many art galleries in both the U.S. and abroad though. Thanks for the compliment! If it seems like I know what I'm doing, that is because I was fortunate enough to have an excellent art history professor.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Bookworm - Carl Spitzweg


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Birth - Mark Ryden










Coogee Baths, Winter - Jeffrey Smart


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

I love all sorts of art, though especially art that has a surrealistic touch. For now I'll just post the bestiary of Aloys Zotl:



















*@novalax* - love the avatar. _The Pleasure Principle_ is one of my all-time favourites. I scanned this very high quality version of it sometime in the last couple years:










Enjoy. You'll be hard-pressed to find a higher quality version of it online.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

I love all sorts of art, though especially art that has a surrealistic touch.

*@novalax* - love the avatar and your general taste in art. _The Pleasure Principle_ is one of my all-time favourites. I scanned this very high quality version of it sometime during the last couple years:










Enjoy. You'll be hard-pressed to find a higher quality version of it online.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@SuperMetroid

wow! no one has known what my avatar was! I'm glad there is another magritte-phile lol. The pleasure principle is also one of my favorite works by magritte as well (thus the avatar). As you've probably guessed, I also have a penchant for the surreal as well. What an excellent scan. One of my favorite touches of the work is just how dark it is. I'm glad you like my taste in art, as there is plenty more coming. I look forward to seeing some of your art!

also super metroid is a great game. In fact it was one of the first I played, if I remember correctly.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, you'll be glad to know that I'll be posting more artworks, and may even make art scans exclusively for this thread as I often find artworks that I find online to be of subpar quality, or even completely unavailable. Usually what can be found online can't quite match up to the quality of what can be found in artbooks. I like to make my own art scans and, when necessary, fix them up with the use of Photoshop.

Here's a Magritte scan of mine of _The Big Family_ (no doubt one of my top-5 favourite Magritte artworks):


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SuperMetroid said:


> Well, you'll be glad to know that I'll be posting more artworks, and may even make art scans exclusively for this thread as I often find artworks that I find online to be of subpar quality, or even completely unavailable. Usually what can be found online can't quite match up to the quality of what can be found in artbooks. I like to make my own art scans and, when necessary, fix them up with the use of Photoshop.
> 
> Here's a Magritte scan of mine of _The Big Family_ (no doubt one of my top-5 favourite Magritte artworks):


I have the exact same problem. I'll decide, after 5 minutes of deliberation, on what artwork I'd like to post, only to spend another 30 minutes looking for a good quality scan. I'm glad you have the gumption to do it...I'm too lazy for that lol.

another great Magritte by the way.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Onboard INTREPID - Russ Kramer


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

novalax said:


> The Birth - Mark Ryden


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

More Magritte scans of mine:

*The Ignorant Fairy*










*Fine Realities*










*The Listening Room*










And here's a work by the too-little-known Russian surrealist Pavel Tchelitchew:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Crywolf- image for Skeletons


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Between Time II - Sergei Aparin


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Jean-Pierre Alaux


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Balance - Christian Schloe


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Beksinski


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Jean-Pierre Alaux


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

probably already been posted but yuuta toyoi does some amazing work;


















mark ferrari

















30000fps (anonymous akaik)


----------



## EarthaKitten (Mar 22, 2017)

*Where did you find this! I love it.*



housebunny said:


> Sugar Bag Man
> 
> The frog found a house
> 
> ...


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Portrait of Salvador Dalí - Jean-Pierre Alaux


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Stereo Magritte - Ron English


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Ascension of Christ - Salvador Dali


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Igor Morski


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Memories - Igor Morski


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Robert Del Naja.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Divorce - Igor Morksi


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Igor Morski


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love this thread, so much great art


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Max Ernst - Crucifixion


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

unemployment simulator said:


>


I wish more digital art was like this, the effect is gorgeous


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

novalax said:


> The Ascension of Christ - Salvador Dali


Damn was Dali amazing.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I wish more digital art was like this, the effect is gorgeous


you might dig this;
http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/
where that gif was taken from. it's best experienced as the interactive demo.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*laura calladhan

(fashion illustrator)*





































*alexandra levasseur

*


















*aster hung

*


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*jeremy combot
(fashion illustrator)*


































*naomi okubo
(recently stumbled upon her work)
*

























*hsiao ron cheng
*(digital artist)


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

shintaro kago

(have been a fan for years, always blows my mind)


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*hope gangloff.*



















*lolle.*


















*suehiro maru.
(horror illustrator)
*


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Kris Trappeniers


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rains said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


The first one looks like a progressive death metal album cover, sweet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ZombieIcecream said:


> The first one looks like a progressive death metal album cover, sweet.


I think it is, was posted on Facebook and I didn't look into the and I just saved the pic cause it's cool as hell. Are they are good band? What are they called?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think it is, was posted on Facebook and I didn't look into the and I just saved the pic cause it's cool as hell. Are they are good band? What are they called?


I have no idea ! But it would _suck _if the material wasn't as* epic *as that album cover.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ZombieIcecream said:


> I have no idea ! But it would _suck _if the material wasn't as* epic *as that album cover.


Wouldn't it just! If you ever happen to discover what band it is, drop me a line, I'd love to know if they fly like a full heart bird


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Wouldn't it just! If you ever happen to discover what band it is, drop me a line, I'd love to know if they fly like a full heart bird


Sure thing, man.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*Tina Lugo.*

erotic horror artist from NYC, I believe..




























*Toshio Saeki.*


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*Takato Yamamoto.*




























*more Laura Callaghan :*


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Beksinski


I'm getting Voldemort vibes from the second piece.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

8888 said:


>


This is really cool, love the colors...


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

ZombieIcecream said:


> *Takato Yamamoto.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

girafa said:


> ZombieIcecream said:
> 
> 
> > *Takato Yamamoto.*
> ...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ZombieIcecream said:


> This is really cool, love the colors...


Yeah, me too. Think I want to try to paint something similar.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

8888 said:


>



This is really* stunning*, did you create this. ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ZombieIcecream said:


> This is really* stunning*, did you create this. ?


No, its a French artist.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Pablo Picasso, "Les Miserables"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

It piques my curiosity when I _read_ a reference to a painting. Text is a very specific medium, and has its benefits as well as limits. Visuals is not one of the benefits, so when someone goes out of their way to evoke a painting anyway, it must be for a strong reason. I try to look up paintings whenever their names are mentioned in books, or even in conversation.
This artist was in Notes from a Dead House by Dostoevsky.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

kikyz1313


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

So much great stuff in here.

Here's my latest contribution:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

(Kitagawa Shou)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bad baby said:


> (Kitagawa Shou)


I thought something like that would get me harassed from mods otherwise I'd have shared similar pieces that have some nudity


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I thought something like that would get me harassed from mods otherwise I'd have shared similar pieces that have some nudity


If the mods harass me for this I'll simply retaliate by plastering them into the wall... :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bad baby said:


> If the mods harass me for this I'll simply retaliate by plastering them into the wall... :lol


Priceless! Haha


----------



## Watashix7 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can i post here my track? I am not good at painting. It's a house track, but i don't even know if it isn't bad, weird or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

~sittin in the night cafe~


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://zandraart.tumblr.com/archive/filter-by/photo

Her style is so awesome


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Yelena Popova



















Emma Bennett


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Sower - Vincent van Gogh

"I don't hide from you that I don't detest the countryside - having been brought up there, snatches of memories from past times, yearnings for that infinite of which the Sower, the sheaf, are the symbols, still enchant me as before But when will I do the starry sky, then, that painting that's always on my mind? Alas, alas, it's just as our excellent pal Cyprien says, in 'En ménage' by J. K. Huysmans: the most beautiful paintings are those one dreams of while smoking a pipe in one's bed, but which one doesn't make."
-Letter 628, To Emile Bernard

"The idea of the sower still continues to haunt me."
-Letter 680, To Theo van Gogh

I both long to know exactly what he saw in the sower and, simultaneously, think I know exactly what he meant.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A Philosopher Lecturing on the Orrery - Joseph Wright of Derby

An astounding use of light, coupled with the astounded faces of the pupils, make for a truly remarkable painting.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Les Feuilles Mortes - Remedios Varo


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Armonía - Remedios Varo


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Somnambulant - Ivan Kramskoy


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Agnew Clinic - Thomas Eakins


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Anxiety - Edvard Munch


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Sunday - Paul Signac


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Gross Clinic - Thomas Eakins


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A sacrifice to the Graces - Frederic Leighton


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Hospital Visit - Kathe Kollwitz


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Old Burgtheater - Gustav Klimt


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Stalheim - Johan Christian Dahl


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Samuel Araya - Chthonia I


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_Jeanne d'Arc écoutant les voix_
Eugène-Romain Thirion, 1876


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Street Light - Giacomo Balla


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Old Man With Noose - Kathe Kollwitz


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The War - Konrad Klapheck


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Stillness Of The Day - Conroy Maddox


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Nächtliche Straßenszene - Lesser Ury


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@doe deer

You have quite the aesthetic going on.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

St. Francis Kneeling - Francisco de Zurbaran


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

doe deer said:


> and the last pic you posted here fits into it quite nicely!


Thats my goal!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Constantin Meunier - ?(I dont know the name)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Man With Masks - Leonor Fini


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Over And Above #13 - Clarence Holbrook Carter


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pacific - Alex Colville


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Need - Kathe Kollwitz


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Despair - Edvard Munch


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

novalax said:


> Need - Kathe Kollwitz


This made me think of concentration camps for some reason, so I looked her up, and realised she created this sculpture (Mother with her Dead Son):










Which I actually saw when I visited Berlin on a history trip once (also visited a concentration camp at that time, most depressing/weird place I've ever been.) But I see that piece you linked is much earlier from the late 1800s.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This made me think of concentration camps for some reason, so I looked her up, and realised she created this sculpture (Mother with her Dead Son):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Kollwitz print is Old Man With Noose. I posted it a while back, but here it is again.










Just imagine the pain that it would take to cause a old person, already near death, to still end their life prematurely. Kollwitz's whole life was surrounded by war, death, and disease. It is only that she payed that great toll, that she is able to create such awesomely emotive pieces. Unlike most any other artist.

I've never had the pleasure of visiting Germany. One day I think I will.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Attempting The Impossible - Rene Magritte


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Allegory of Prudence - Titian

The inscription reads "EX PRAETERITO/PRAESENS PRUDENTER AGIT/NE FUTURA ACTIONẼ DETURPET"


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Hitler - Oleg Shuplyak


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Nostradamus - Oleg Shuplyak










? - Oleg Shuplyak










Jesus - Oleg Shuplyak


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Dancing Wind - Rob Gonsalves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/251587174/garlic-print


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Widow's Walk - Rob Gonsalves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/63838444/wild-iris-postcards-alaskan-wildflowers


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Grande Galerie - Hubert Robert


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Working In Marble, Or The Artist Sculpting Tanagra - Jean-Leon Gerome


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/508543...ga_search_query=abstract art&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Death of the Pharaoh's Firstborn Son - Lawrence Alma-Tadema


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


The second one is so pretty!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Mihael Stroj - Judith With The Decapitated Head Of Holofernes, 1858, detail.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/228515...earch_query=abstract flowers&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

i bought this for my room


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am not sure why I find it so fascinating, but it's just beautiful to me..


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am not sure why I find it so fascinating, but it's just beautiful to me..


belongs in a gallery that mate, it's beautiful.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/512502...search_query=tulips abstract&ref=sr_gallery_7


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

©http://punziella.tumblr.com/


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/175923...arch_query=abstract flowers&ref=sr_gallery_12


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_The Mermaid's Rock_ - Edward Matthew Hale (1894)

I will always associate this painting with Enya's "Boadicea" for some reason, lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheska said:


> @Lohikaarme
> 
> Speaking of paintings... What is your avatar?


_The Storm_ - Pierre-Auguste Cot (1880)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> ©http://punziella.tumblr.com/


You don't have one of these where there is a guy sitting on a table doing absolutely nothing waiting for someone in a room taking forever? I need to post it in some how are you feeling/doing now thread.

Nice art btw


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Sheska Going to the Met would be the dream!! And the British Museum... and the Uffizi Gallery... *wistful sigh*

@Ominous Indeed You mean like this one?








I don't have anything more specific xD


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheska said:


> OH MY GOD!!! You should sooooo come over to London. Like, honestly, get a ticket and just come over!!! I will take you to the British Museum and National Gallery & Portrait Gallery, and Victoria and Albert Museum. Like, seriously, consider it. We might even swing by Battersea Dogs & Cats Home


Gahh!! You're getting me so pumped right now


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sheska said:


> Hey, listen, as long as you don't mind hanging out with someone who's nearly twice your age I'd be happy to show you around
> 
> Oooooo oooo ooooh and then there are the two Tates; although, I prefer Tate Britain to Tate Modern but that's because it houses several of my favourite pieces.


Haha not at all!







Besides you don't sound like someone in their 40's :wink2: You seem quite vibrant and enthusiastic to me :smile2:

Aaaa my Museology prof used to rave about Tate Britain :grin2: So how I could I possibly resist? :boogie


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Francesca Woodman. Surrealist photographer. This one reminds me of Francis Bacon's:









And while we're on Bacon:











novalax said:


> The Grande Galerie - Hubert Robert


Missed seeing these posts of yours!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pied vert said:


> Francesca Woodman. Surrealist photographer. This one reminds me of Francis Bacon's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you mean that you simply missed the fact that I had posted those paintings or that you miss my posts in this thread in general. I'll treat myself and assume its the later lol. so, you can expect more paintings from now on! (if its the former, feel free to disregard everything I just said)









Illumination In St. Petersburg - Fyodor Vasilyev

I'm always a sucker for a good Bacon.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Townscape - Carel Willink


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Before the Morphine - Santiago Rusinol


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A Romance - Santiago Rusinol


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Mikhail Vrubel)








(Odilon Redon)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mad Musician - Ilya Glazunov


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Armored Train in Action - Gino Severini


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Grand Inquisitor - Ilya Glazunov


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Interior Strandgade 30 - Vilhelm Hammershoi


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Red Bed - James Pryde


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love german Romanticism. I love Caspar David Friederich's work. I also love Arnold Böcklin and Egon Schiele.




























But my favorite one is expressionism:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Escher)








(Sidaner)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/113770...ry&ga_search_query=rose art&ref=sr_gallery_11


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Ikko Tanaka


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

novalax said:


> Interior Strandgade 30 - Vilhelm Hammershoi


I really liked that. Simple and beautiful!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Landscape with rain - Wassily Kandinsky


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

EBecca said:


> Landscape with rain - Wassily Kandinsky


Kandinsky is my main man! Love him.










Paul Klee - Forest Witches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

kivi said:


> I really liked that. Simple and beautiful!


Right!? I've only just "discovered" him, but I'm really enjoying his work. If you like that painting, you'd like pretty much all of his others as well lol. My favorite Hammershoi is either Interior Strandgade 30 or Interior With Young Man Reading.









Interior With Young Man Reading - Vilhelm Hammershoi


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Bohemian - Santiago Rusinol


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Convict Ship T.K. Hervey - James Hamilton


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgotten Man - Maynard Dixon


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Victor Pasmore - Linear Movement


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Guanzhong)








(Carlson)


----------



## littleghostcat (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## littleghostcat (Jul 12, 2017)

oops, it didn't work properly...


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

novalax said:


> Right!? I've only just "discovered" him, but I'm really enjoying his work. If you like that painting, you'd like pretty much all of his others as well lol. My favorite Hammershoi is either Interior Strandgade 30 or Interior With Young Man Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at his other paintings and I liked them as well. Thanks for sharing!

And here're some more paintings I liked from Vilhelm Hammershoi:


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@kivi

You are quite welcome. I'm always glad when I can share some good art. There is a quiet elegance to the Hammershois you posted. They're all good ones!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Melancholy of Departure - Giorgio de Chirico


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A Perspective View Of The Courtyard Of A House - Samuel Dirksz van Hoogstraten


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Eavesdropper - Nicolaes Maes


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

They're from an art book (Yamada Akihiro) for the Rahxephon anime, I wanted to buy it for no reason once, but I never really collect these sort of things and need to save money for other more important things... maybe when I have my own study/library room one day.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Yufa)








(Dezső)








(Stankovic)


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Madge Gill


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Joan Miro - Dancer


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

Glass Child said:


>


I love this


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

Some nice fantasy scenery


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://weremoon.deviantart.com


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Saint Francis in Meditation - Caravaggio


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

*Lyonel Feininger*

Bird Cloud


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Portrait of a Philosopher - Lyubov Popova


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@kivi

Wow, I can't believe I've never heard of Lyonel Feininger before!


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Ruszczyc)








(Klimt)








(Roerich)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

novalax said:


> Wow, I can't believe I've never heard of Lyonel Feininger before!


I've also just explored his work and loved it. I wish there was a reliable source to find all of his work similar to this, I'm curious.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

kivi said:


> I've also just explored his work and loved it. I wish there was a reliable source to find all of his work similar to this, I'm curious.


You have good taste in art. Ask and you shall receive! 

http://www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com/2012/11/lyonel-feininger-1871-1956-american.html
https://www.wikiart.org/en/lyonel-feininger


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

@novalax Thank you


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeongtae Gim - Untitled


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

@kivi

You are quite welcome!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Le lit rouge - Francis Gruber









L'Agitateur du Languedoc - Jean-Paul Laurens


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/artist/lonelloid


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

At Eternity's Gate - Vincent van Gogh


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Casagemas in His Coffin - Pablo Picasso


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Writing - Zhang Xiaogang


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Excursion into Philosophy - Edward Hopper









Sun in an Empty Room - Edward Hopper


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

novalax said:


> Writing - Zhang Xiaogang


I like this a lot


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Laurelles said:


> I like this a lot


Yeah, Xiaogang is a really interesting artist. I really like his bloodline series as well. I think thats what he is most well known for.










Bloodline Big Family No. 9 - Zhang Xiaogang


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Callsign said:


>


That's pretty damn cool!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Good Housekeeping Illustration - Robert G. Harris


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Night Follows Day
http://jeighdeigh.deviantart.com


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Yae Asano - Work 15


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Unexpected Visitors - Ilya Repin


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Markus Lüpertz - Abstract Figures


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Half Guilty Wife - Robert G. Harris


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I remember reading like 5 years ago some billionaire buying this picture.
Lucky privileged b4stard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Absolutely anything by Yamamoto Takato 


















Saccstry has some pretty cool pieces too:


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Self Portrait with Palette - Jacob Collins









Concentric Rinds - M.C. Escher


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll post three by Francisco Goya:

Saturn Devouring His Children:










Witches Sabbath:










I also like his Capricho Etchings.

Bravisimo! (It's a criticism on bad music. Still relevant to this day)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Summer Bachelor - Robert G. Harris


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_Bellona _(detail), Rembrandt, 1633


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Martinus Rørbye - View from the Artist's Window


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/510056408/pink-cupcake-small-original?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=strawberry%20art&ref=sc_gallery_10&plkey=82b7edc817abe3ab167e71b28fa488c66558f284:510056408


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hiro Osono








Moebius








Kentaro Miura


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The musings of the solitary walker - Rene Magritte


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of Judith Mason.


----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Sonia Delaunay - Simultaneous Dresses


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Lu Zhirong - 1997 Beijing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/166862...bf19aee976c8c8aa16c2036b8d4828ee743:166862182


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

https://johnsontsang.wordpress.com/2017/01/09/open-mind-series/


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Miroslav Snajdr - Létání a padání


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/522808...818d0f15645f1fce115bcf027f8429c3c94:522808844


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

This morning, I found myself turning the volume of my TV to the max when I heard Mario Batkovic. I'd never done that before.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/200201...ery&ga_search_query=pink art&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

(Ciurlionis)








(Bogaevsky)








(Kupka)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Franz von Lenbach


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

post mastectomy tattoos

david allen



















paper art

morgana wallace










helen musselwhite










vintage street photography

david chim, roman vishniac


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

One of my portraits


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Ghst that portrait is wonderful


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like this small piece of art, just bought it actually.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi HiddenFathoms

Thankyou for you kind comments it is very much appreciated  The images you posted are brilliant too, I liked them very much  
Take care .


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was actually able to see these artwork first hand, and it's just amazing. They're painted onto the walls, the books, and the floor. These picture doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

May19 said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really like this one


Yeah this one is great. I just love his work. He's so crazy talented. The most interesting this is that he gets his inspiration from himself. From the energies around him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Gorgeous piece; nice choice









(Spilliaert)








(Rysselberghe)








(Gogh)


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Ghst said:


> Hi HiddenFathoms
> 
> Thankyou for you kind comments it is very much appreciated  The images you posted are brilliant too, I liked them very much
> Take care .


thank you! i hope to see you around here again. i am subscribing to this thread so i remember to return with more art.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi HiddenFathoms

You're very welcome. I hope to see you around here too. I shall do likewise and look out for your art as well. Many thanks again for your comments, and hopefully we can share art in the future : )

It was nice to hear from you.

Take care and all the best

Ghst


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

*HI*

Here are some more of my portraits..I hope you like them


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

max87 said:


> But my favorite one is expressionism:


I love expressionism so much!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Ghst said:


> Here are some more of my portraits..I hope you like them


simply wonderful. i see the same 'photo' quality in the crowe portrait that i saw before. i could tell who the subjects were in all 3 before i even enlarged them.

you sir, have talent.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

You are too kind and I am so happy you Liked them


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

barry hilton










steven pleydell-pearce










james naughton










john virtue










winslow homer










drew brophy










frederick j waugh










george inness










jakob hendrick pierneef


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

The arts you post are very beautiful, people!



HiddenFathoms said:


> vintage street photography
> 
> david chim, roman vishniac


I love these! Especially the first one. Love vintage too!

I love photos by Vivian Maier. You should see her photos, especially the street portraits! They're remarkable! Unless you already saw them, of course. There's a very interesting documentary about her too. She was an interesting person and her photos were accidentally discovered only after her death. It's a very interesting story. She was working as a nanny and photography was just her hobby. Only a few people knew about it. Usually it was the children of families she was working for. She would go and just shoot people with her camera. She was lonely and most likely schizoid. Here are some of her photos.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> barry hilton


Beautiful landscapes!

Also Barry Hilton


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> barry hilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are stunning, an absolute joy to look at. Thank you for posting them and I look forward to seeing more. Take care.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Some more of my portraits...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ghst said:


> Some more of my portraits...


Very nice!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/182925...search_query=gum wrapper art&ref=sr_gallery_3


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

8888 said:


> Very nice!


Many thanks


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

This is nice


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> The arts you post are very beautiful, people!
> 
> I love these! Especially the first one. Love vintage too!...
> 
> I love photos by Vivian Maier.


i can't even say exactly why i like vintage so much but it feeds something in my soul. do you know why you are drawn to it? sometimes i look a the pics and it strikes me anew how the subjects are likely dead by this point, yet they are so vibrantly captured.

i have heard of her! i read a profile about her a couple of years ago. what a fascinating story. but all of the pics you chose here are new to me and so i thank you very much for them!!

i love how she captures people. i would like to do more street photography and have been practicing with candid shots of people i know. i shyly have to fight the feeling i am 'intruding' when taking shots, as i find pics personally intrusive sometimes.

@Ghst i am figuring out my favourite aspect of your work. it is your ability to capture the essence of a person. making the pics even more special than had they simply been reproducing likenesses.

the way you have captured mr. sutherland there is amazing. it's a great quality as an artist to capture not only what is on the surface, but what lies within!


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Many thanks indeed HiddenFathoms, I appreciate your comments very much


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> i can't even say exactly why i like vintage so much but it feeds something in my soul. do you know why you are drawn to it? sometimes i look a the pics and it strikes me anew how the subjects are likely dead by this point, yet they are so vibrantly captured.
> 
> i have heard of her! i read a profile about her a couple of years ago. what a fascinating story. but all of the pics you chose here are new to me and so i thank you very much for them!!
> 
> i love how she captures people. i would like to do more street photography and have been practicing with candid shots of people i know. i shyly have to fight the feeling i am 'intruding' when taking shots, as i find pics personally intrusive sometimes.


Oh I just started to like everything vintage! Someone made me intersted in old films too earlier. I love how it evokes the atmosphere of past times. I like finding out how it was before I was even born. You can learn dry history facts but it's totally different. Maybe I'm also looking for something that is absent in our times.

I find them intrusive too. Especially now when everyone can just take their phone and take pictures or film in a few seconds and then upload it on the internet. I can understand your feeling too as an introvert  If you find it intrusive then you'd feel a little guilty to do that to other people too. Although I think photographers maybe have right to do that. It's a part of being photographer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/210457...ga_search_query=abstract art&ref=sr_gallery_3


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Valentina Remenar
















Richard Anderson (flaptraps)








Alexandra Hodgson


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> *Maybe I'm also looking for something that is absent in our times.*
> 
> *If you find it intrusive then you'd feel a little guilty to do that to other people too. Although I think photographers maybe have right to do that. It's a part of being photographer.*


what do you think the '_something_' might be? that was a novel thought and i will give it more attention.

thank you for your thoughts! i will try to adopt the sentiment you expressed as it being 'the right of the photographer' 

emilie arnoux










michelle yvonne hoodenman










tim noble/sue webster - shadow sculpture series










hank willis thomas 










macchiaoli










e. hopper


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw this and thought it would be perfect for here 



*



storms are easier to weather, sometimes, when there's someone else to keep you company

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Portrait of a young Italian (detail) Leonardo Gasser (1831-?)


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Beautiful landscapes!
> 
> Also Barry Hilton


Loveit.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

my favorite painting at my local art museum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

_Sandman: The Dream Hunters_ by Neil Gaiman 















_Book of the New Sun_ by Gene Wolfe








_The Guin Saga_
(Amano)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@stephanie13021988 :heart

ribcowsky









i don't know









achenbach









lia milia









monet









forman









waugh









moran









mae


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @stephanie13021988 :heart
> 
> ribcowsky
> 
> ...


WOW that last one was amazing!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

These small pieces of art I just bought:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/224186...e90e79ccf9cd2f9dd4ee3203463d3ab9c4a:224186837


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Callsign said:


>


So cool to see the progress there & watch it "jump" out of the log


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_The Shape of Water_ official poster


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> _The Shape of Water_ official poster


I thought the thing she's hugging was the creature from the black lagoon at first :um

but I just now looked that up and saw it's a Del Toro film, so I wonder if that was an inspiration for him.

And apparently she does much more than hug it in the movie...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I learned about Witkacy not too long ago, he's best known for painting but I really love his self-portraits for some reason.










Multiple self-portrait in mirrors, 1915-1917 (commentary on war I'm guessing? or just a cool mirror pic, I dunno.)










He called this one "Ghost" I think. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Manuel Nuñez


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I thought the thing she's hugging was the creature from the black lagoon at first :um
> 
> but I just now looked that up and saw it's a Del Toro film, so I wonder if that was an inspiration for him.
> 
> And apparently she does much more than hug it in the movie...


www.themarysue.com/shape-of-water-sex-scene/

Del Toro is _*not *_screwing around :lol


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Weather Witch
https://miranda-mundt-art.tumblr.com


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mary Warner à contre-jour - Heinrich Kuhn


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

Perfect Art


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Introspect - Aaron Westerberg


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Going out - Aaron Westerberg

I wonder if she plans to come back?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Interior with the Artist's Easel - Vilhelm Hammershoi


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Shepherd's Dream - Henry Fuseli


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/522407718/acrylic-painting-abstract-gold-hand-made?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=abstract%20art&ref=sc_gallery_3&plkey=adcc8b452864efc764fceb6e9b80b7feb3f140e1:522407718


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Emi Lenox


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kivi said:


> Emi Lenox


Very nice!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Ghst I am addicted to these "military portraits of celebrities" 
































































@Kandice


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://benoit-godde.deviantart.com/art/Prints-535484329


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @Kandice


OMG this is so sexii. hahaha I love you :laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Horace Vernet - Angel of Death (1851) - Detail


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Lohikaarme said:


> Horace Vernet - Angel of Death (1851) - Detail


Cool, good stuff


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Cool, good stuff


Full painting for reference:










You rarely see compositions such as this in that time period--war pieces were more common. Death is normally portrayed as a frightening skeletal figure whereas this iteration of Death embraces the dying woman gently as a benevolent angel would, raising her to the gates of Heaven. Death of a loved one is always a tragedy to bear witness to yet in this piece there's something almost serene about it, in true Romanticism fashion.

The art you post here is really good too, nice taste 









BERNIE FUCHS
Love In San Francisco
Acrylic and Pencil on Board
20.25″ x 19.5″

I want this on my wall, lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The artist is Nicola Hawkes


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/lownine


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Odyssey, yessey!*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Mon Artifice aka Tatiana Susla aka Татьяна Сусла (Russian, b. Moscow, Russia) - My Melted Heart, 2009 | Digital Arts


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Barakiel said:


>


It's somewhat unusual how the artist chose to translate oars as "ἐρετοί", the oar as an object was more commonly referred to as "κωπίον", "ἐρέτης" was more often used to describe the rower.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

+ tons of other beautiful works:

https://takmaj.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Is this only meant for art like shown above? Or also an illustrative mini-comic, with a emotional backstory?

(Apologies if that question is stupid)


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> Is this only meant for art like shown above? Or also an illustrative mini-comic, with a emotional backstory?
> 
> (Apologies if that question is stupid)


It can be a comic too, anything you find inspirational really. 



renegade disaster said:


> or appreciate for whatever reason. can be anything! painting,illustration,comics,digital art,sculpture,conceptual,installation,video art, etc.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> It can be a comic too, anything you find inspirational really.


Ah, okay. In that case, I came across this mini-comic. Small note: Normally it goes from left to right, but you need to view this one from right to left.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@EarthDominator Nice! ^^









Poseidon & Amphitrite


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks, it's not really interesting though, but I find it really nice. 
@Lohikaarme Nice art, I don't know alot about Greek mythology though, but it's still beautiful.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> Thanks, it's not really interesting though, but I find it really nice.
> 
> @*Lohikaarme* Nice art, I don't know alot about Greek mythology though, but it's still beautiful.


Me either. I want to ask @*Lohikaarme* if "nymph" is short for "nymphomaniac", but I am afraid she will say no and ruin my fantasy. >


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/453098058/guinea-pig-with-tulips-high-quality


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

_"In this performance, which lasted from September 29, 1978 through September 30, 1979, Hsien locked himself in a 11′6″ × 9′ × 8' wooden cage, furnished only with a wash basin, lights, a pail, and a single bed. During the year, he was not allowed to talk, to read, to write, or to listen to radio and TV."_


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

pied vert said:


> _"In this performance, which lasted from September 29, 1978 through September 30, 1979, Hsien locked himself in a 11′6″ × 9′ × 8' wooden cage, furnished only with a wash basin, lights, a pail, and a single bed. During the year, he was not allowed to talk, to read, to write, or to listen to radio and TV."_


Interesting, I wonder how quickly he recovered afterwards?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I have no idea where these are from but I'm digging the art style.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry, it's kinda long.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> Sorry, it's kinda long.
> 
> 
> * *


This is cute ^^


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?id=5024006


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> This is cute ^^


I really like that! Who's the artist?


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

8888 said:


> I really like that! Who's the artist?


Here you go :]


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Here you go :]


Thank you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

8888 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome. 



















https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=2334059


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://xihom.deviantart.com/art/Chewaka-Gerbil-watercolor-196465591


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ava's Demon spoilers


* *


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like this tough I wish the background was a different color. It's by Rogelead.


----------



## Archer456 (Nov 12, 2016)

this is simple but that's fine i like simple stuff


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

J.C Leyendecker, the guy was a god in the field of illustration.


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

................


----------



## whitewestie (Dec 4, 2017)

..............


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought this on Etsy the other day, I think it's creepy but cool.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_And I saw when the uniformed man opened one of the files, and I heard, as it were the noise of thunder, one of the four monitors saying "Come and see." I saw, and behold on the screen was a white horse: and he that sat on him had a rifle; and a crown was given unto him: and he went forth conquering, and to conquer.

And when he had opened the second file, I heard the second monitor say, Come and see.
And there went out another horse that was red: and power was given to him that sat thereon to take peace from the earth, and that they should kill one another: and there was given unto him a great missile.

And when he had opened the third file, I heard the third monitor say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.
And I heard a voice in the midst of the four screens say, A measure of wheat for a penny, and three measures of rice for a penny; and see thou hurt not the oil and the coal.

And when he had opened the fourth file, I heard the voice of the fourth monitor say, Come and see. And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and nuclear fire followed with him. And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with bullet, and with hunger, and with death, and with the infernal machines of man._

https://www.keiththompsonart.com/pages/four_horsemen.html


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Kandinsky recreated using city skylines...fantastic mix of city planning and visual art


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Joaquín Sorolla


----------



## myProblems (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## myProblems (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Plasma said:


>


I love that ._.

I wonder if that necklace/key is supposed to represent a skeleton key (not that special in reality, but a lot of role playing games describe it as a key that can unlock *any* lock)


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Skygrinder said:


> I love that ._.
> 
> I wonder if that necklace/key is supposed to represent a skeleton key (not that special in reality, but a lot of role playing games describe it as a key that can unlock *any* lock)


The necklace/key is supposed to represent death, I believe.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@probably offline
She kinda resembles you


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

http://imgur.com/DVo1G


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


> @probably offline
> She kinda resembles you


Haha. I wish. Maybe if I chopped off my witch nose :3


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

70s 80s fantasy/sci fi artists


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ophanim/Thrones

Honorary mention: the Angelarium series by Peter Mohrbacher


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.angelarium.net/baraqiel-angel-of-lightning/

@Barakiel
Huh, you don't look half bad


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> https://www.angelarium.net/baraqiel-angel-of-lightning/
> 
> @Barakiel
> Huh, you don't look half bad


I was actually going thru my "angels" tag just now and stumbled across that very artist :O

thanks tho


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I need to get back into making pixel art again myself but so lazy >_<

https://kldpxl.tumblr.com/




























http://waneella.tumblr.com/























































---











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949074794452045824


Lohikaarme said:


> food to painting images
> 
> Wtf


lol that's amazing.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol that's amazing.


I wish I could see the beauty in everyday objects as much as that artist does xD


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

In honor of Martin Luther King Day


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


That looks like you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> That looks like you.


My glasses aren't as cool as hers :frown2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> My glasses aren't as cool as hers :frown2:


I disagree. They are pretty cool.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> Wtf


Do you know the original artist? I'm curious what program they used... Corel? Sai?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

roxslide said:


> Do you know the original artist? I'm curious what program they used... Corel? Sai?


I don't think the original artist was cited anywhere, and image search directs me to some Russian twitter accounts. :/
I'll @ you if I find anything though.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

@Lohikaarme

That food to drawing you posted. I do a similar thing, but with tiles in my bathroom. They have these random patterns on them, each tile is unique. I keep seeing characters in them. It always makes me want to just grab a pencil, hit the floor and "connect the dots".

And yeah, I just go to the bathroom and look at the tiles. That is what I do.

Nothing else is being done at the time. *Nothing. At. All.*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Skygrinder My bedroom curtain has a floral pattern that I see faces in all the time. I believe it's called pareidolia?


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @Skygrinder My bedroom curtain has a floral pattern that I see faces in all the time. I believe it's called pareidolia?


That's cool. I didn't know it had a name. It was just "imagining things" for me. xD

Been looking at some famous pareidolia images now, there's some pretty cool stuff. .__.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://vetyr.tumblr.com


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/105257159/ballerina-painting-dancer-gift-ballerina?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=ballerina%20painting&ref=sr_gallery-1-18


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://thomasstoop.artstation.com/


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"Four Dancers," c. 1899, Edgar Degas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Recently bought this ACEO


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Apocalypse Demon by Piotr Jablonski

___










I like the idea that angels' halos look like this and when they become fallen the circle breaks and that's how they become horns.


----------



## tsekaren (Mar 8, 2018)

yes


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MAURICE SAPIRO USA, 1932
"Moonglow"


















Fields of Bluebonnets, (1923) / Bluebonnet Field, (1912)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

was on my phone cant remember where I got it from though lol


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pim Leenen


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Allegory of Time - Heinrich Schonfeld


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Dog and Priest - Alex Colville


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Le Dernière Heure - Jose Manuel Capuletti


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Justice and Divine Vengeance pursuing Crime - Pierre-Paul Prud'hon


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Poor Poet - Carl Spitzweg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Karen Werner


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sad Nazi by Ferdinand Bardamu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Warning: contains violence


* *













https://www.artstation.com/artwork/BDqVr


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ordered framed prints of these:










Supposed to be a representation of how my mood is like a storm which eventually dissipates and shows hope. Unfortunately, this current storm seems like its an unending whopper so not sure I quite buy into that premise any more. Still, a nice painting showing reality of the carnage my mind can create and the prospect of hope for the future, I suppose.










Will spare you my interpretation of this one, it does multiple things.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Had 2 more but Tapatalk won't let me upload them...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Eve Ventrue


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ @jacquelindeleon










^ https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/the-fall-of-the-rebel-angels/ewEs_8lOXkz7tQ?hl=en-GB










^ Artem Demura. apparently edited version of this (which is even cooler)

https://www.this-is-cool.co.uk/wp-c...emura-1/the-fantasy-art-of-artem-demura-2.jpg



















^ Water Creature - John Bauer, 1977

not sure if I posted this one before:










^ Chinatown by Daniel Liang










^ https://marcelabolivar.deviantart.com/










^ http://courtneywirthit.tumblr.com/

Not sure who this is by:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Source: These, and more, can be found at https://www.instagram.com/empire_of_future/
Also the credits are there, I'm too lazy to credit each pic.


* *








































I'm particularly fond of this one ^
It's like it's telling you a whole story just with one picture. Amazing.


















^ This one is from a comic series. All of the drawings are unspeakably beautiful.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Did you just ninja art me with that? :bah



>


Purple! Nice.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Jenn Wilson


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> Did you just ninja art me with that? :bah
> 
> Purple! Nice.


ninja art? Yeah I like that picture because of the cat and witchyness and purple and the little skull. Think I was going to use it as an avatar at some point.

Edit: oh I just saw your other post lol yeah I saw that image a while back on tumblr and reblogged it then, but didn't post it here. Or I don't think I did, I was wondering if I'd posted it already. I thought the cat was a nice touch there too.

I like this one you posted too:

https://instagram.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn...035_759490190915860_8727904454969393152_n.jpg


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ninja art?


Being ninja'd is when you're about to post something but someone else beats you to it while you're writing your post, but I think you already got what I meant.
(We use that term mostly in the ban thread but I've seen other people use it too so I guessed it might be something others use as well)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> Being ninja'd is when you're about to post something but someone else beats you to it while you're writing your post, but I think you already got what I meant.
> (We use that term mostly in the ban thread but I've seen other people use it too so I guessed it might be something others use as well)


Yeah I've heard it used that way before I just thought you must have met something else because I didn't realise you'd posted the picture lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Man in Blue V - Francis Bacon


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pacific - Alex Colville


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"Take the Fair Face of Woman" - Anderson, Sophie (C19th)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Sound of Retreating Steps - Oleg Holosiy


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Portrait of Composer Kara Karaev - Tahir Salahov


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mountains in Winter - Ernst Ludwig Kirchner


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I really should get more into comics.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Danger - Erik Bulatov


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## depressedboy (Jul 3, 2018)

michael hussar, 
sadko in the underwater kingdom


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been getting into tattoo art lately, and thought this one was really cool, by an artist in my range.










Mary from Garage Ink Manor. She's amazing. Actually everyone there is.
https://www.instagram.com/maryjanetattoos_garageink/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Holy ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

scooby said:


> Holy ****.


 That's one hell of a piece... no pun intended, lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Пакт (Le pacte). Жан Франс де Бовер (Jan Frans de Boever) (1872-1949)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By ParmeneoN on DeviantArt


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's one hell of a piece... no pun intended, lol


The person with that is an incredible tattoo artist herself.










This one is just stunning. The mermaid.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bhbu975AY1Y/

https://www.instagram.com/meganjeanmorris/


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Molly Harrison


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Death And Life, 1908 by Gustav Klimt


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oooh I really like this! I saw an art book of Klimt's work before, I need to go back to adding to my art book collection 


Lohikaarme said:


> Death And Life, 1908 by Gustav Klimt


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oooh I really like this! I saw an art book of Klimt's work before, I need to go back to adding to my art book collection


Yeah, his works are quite exceptional.  Art book collection?? Way to go! :grin2: I love flipping through art books in bookshops and libraries whenever I visit them but unfortunately most of them are terribly pricey, lol.

I also really like "Golden Tears" by him--iirc someone on here had an avatar of that some time ago ( @jolene23 perhaps? :b)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


> Yeah, his works are quite exceptional.  Art book collection?? Way to go! :grin2: I love flipping through art books in bookshops and libraries whenever I visit them but unfortunately most of them are terribly pricey, lol.
> 
> I also really like "Golden Tears" by him--iirc someone on here had an avatar of that some time ago ( @jolene23 perhaps? :b)


Yes it's a slow build collection for exactly that reason lol I know me too, I love taking time to just sit and flip through them in bookstores. I obviously can't afford the art themselves, so a pretty colorful book filled with them is my closest opportunity.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Olga Hamilton


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oooh I really like this! I saw an art book of Klimt's work before, I need to go back to adding to my art book collection


 I remember you posting in the anime thread (albeit you're more into the classics from what I remember) Check out the Elfen Lied into, it's literally a dedication to Klimt's most famous work - it's how I actually found out about him a while back:






*warning, mild cartoon nudity for those who may be offended.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://mienar.tumblr.com/tagged/myillust


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, ****. So sex.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

We have 3 different artists as a teacher near me and I don't like any of their works. Too modern and fakeartistic. I miss to go art classes just for enjoyement but I am not going to pay for these. I have to hope they will get some classical teacher some year. All they are dr of arts ansd has a name but anyway.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By priteeboy on DeviantArt


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

8888 said:


> By priteeboy on DeviantArt


This one gives me energy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Suchness said:


> This one gives me energy.


Agreed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've probably posted this before but too beautiful


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@geraltofrivia Ooooh I love that artist!! :grin2:









https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=65180108


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I love how the book is emitting warmth.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Frank Frazetta - a trail blazing fantasy and science-fiction artist.

I can't post some of his work, because of nudity, but here's some of my favourite stuff of his that is safe for work:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.tumblr.com/search/christian+ward

Christian Ward's work is great.


----------



## Centurion276 (Oct 26, 2018)

I totally relate to the avoiding of cubism, and I see what you mean by easy on the eyes! a really impressive and detailed work. Personally it's hard for me to see a deeper or more profound meaning in a piece of art unless there is (usually no matter how small) a historical or philosophical allusion within it


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

let's get some @novalax in here


----------



## MorganMelancholy (May 29, 2018)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dragon girlfriend









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hwtryan (Dec 11, 2017)

You can find more stuff at:

https://www.deviantart.com/popular-all-time/?section=&global=1&q=hwtryan&offset=0


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Carnevale - Antonio Donghi

@pied vert 
ask and you shall receive


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

View of Basel and the Rhine - Ernst Ludwig Kirchner


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mary Warner à contre-jour - Heinrich Kuhn


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cupid and Psyche - Edvard Munch


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Loneliness - Carlos Saenz de Tejada


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

The Joy of Life - Paul Delvaux


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Phases of the Moon III - Paul Delvaux


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Diderot's Harpsichord or The Merchant of Venice - Man Ray


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A Propos of the 'Treatise on Cubic Form' by Juan de Herrera - Salvador Dali


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

novalax said:


> Cupid and Psyche - Edvard Munch


Diggin' this


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Stag at Sharkey's - George Bellows

@Canadian Brotha
Only Munch could take a love story with a quintessential happy ending and make it feel so forlorn


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayons du soir - Charles Cottet


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

My hospital bed, watercolor painting nr. 14 - Hubertine Heijermans


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

novalax said:


> Stag at Sharkey's - George Bellows
> 
> @Canadian Brotha
> Only Munch could take a love story with a quintessential happy ending and make it feel so forlorn


Can't say I know the history, just looks good to me.

Great fight art too


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't say I know the history, just looks good to me.
> 
> Great fight art too


if you are into mythology is a good happy read. its basically just a love story.

I actually wrote a paper on a different George Bellows fight seen, I love his work and that of the entire ashcan school


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Head III - Francis Bacon


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Notturno - Christian Schad


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/kerbyrosanes/?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=19a43zu8cr0wb



















Heinrich Gogarten - Zapad Slnka Nad Zimnym Lesom


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nosystemd said:


>


Haha! clever. just noticed this 

some art I really like


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> some art I really like


the look on her face!

"srsly?"


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I like art that has jellyfish and octopuses in it.

I also like this one. Because it has cyberpunk girl in it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> I like art that has jellyfish and octopuses in it.
> 
> I also like this one. Because it has cyberpunk girl in it.


Yeah I thought that one was cool too, kind of a pain linking directly to instagram images so I posted the first one because I found it on tumblr first but I do like it as well.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

the divine in blue by giovanni boldini


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought it was cute


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thought it was cute


That's a nice art!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

by lolle


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thought it was cute


self-portrait ?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

gnomealone said:


> self-portrait ?


Haha, maybe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought this was a tattoo when I saw the tiny thumbnail but they're actually 3D moths. Makes it slightly more unsettling, but also better in a way as a result. There's like a little note at the bottom too. Like a message from the moths.
































































(may have posted one of these on here before, not sure.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

by dark town sally on ig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

What is the best way for an artist in other media to get started painting? I am hoping to find a mentor who lives near me and just study under them. Is this possible? Sorry if this is off topic, but I figured there are more painters in this thread than any other.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

^I have this print up on the wall here ^


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

by amidst.silence on ig


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Daniel Merriam.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

credited to mehmet geren


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Love these.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

https://therooster.com/sites/default/files/userfiles/images/stonerart.jpg


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

i love abstract art.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By David Scheirer


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Liking a lot of posts in here guys, SAS has good taste I reckon.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By LULU DE KWIATKOWSKI - LULU DK


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Broken Fall - Bas Jan Ader


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Jealousy - Laszlo Moholy-Nagy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Tarasikkarasik (Mar 12, 2019)

novalax said:


> Jealousy - Laszlo Moholy-Nagy


 That's awesome!)


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

by theofficialsadghostclub on ig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Both pictures are by the same artist (see the signature on the second one).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

3 AM said:


> by theofficialsadghostclub on ig
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd like a break from being myself too.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Mona Lisa, True version - Svetlana Petrova


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

if meat grosses you out then I wouldn't click on the link, basically someone posted a photo of some meat which has a pareidolic pattern and then someone else responded with:

'why this look like my dog x baphomet'

and then someone else did this:


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Seb McKinnon










Think I posted this one before:














































Topplegeist is cute










Looks Klimtesque:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Carlos Estévez


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Tom Killion


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Nancy Bradley


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://hachimitsubani.tumblr.com/









































































Heh I was thinking that, some of their work is more ero-guro though and some stuff is in a different style.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm sure everybody's already seen it but I always loved this painting.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Leonard Baskin-Torment
This image gives me feelings of distress and sometimes, when this image comes to my mind, I open it and look at it for a while. I'm impressed by it.










Morris Graves-Snake and Moon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

By Daria Hlazatova


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_*Jeanne d'Arc, first horseman of the apocalypse*_
Anato Finnstark
----

Seriously their whole ArtStation is a goldmine :heart


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Geopoliticus Child Watching the Birth of the New Man - Salvador Dali


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

novalax said:


> Geopoliticus Child Watching the Birth of the New Man - Salvador Dali


Awesome!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure who the artist is but I love this:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Floating in the Dark by RHADS


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

By Anne ten Donkelaar


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Gosh I'm loving Sarah Andersen webtoon FANGS so far. One of my favorite couples.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

losthorizon said:


>


 This reminds me of someplace I used to live. The general landscape looks exactly like something you'd see there.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This reminds me of someplace I used to live. The general landscape looks exactly like something you'd see there.


Andrew Wyeth depicted Middle America with a sort of melancholic nostalgia that I find highly appealing. Odd considering I am not American but art can easily transcend national boundaries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## darkcyberpunk (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## darkcyberpunk (Mar 2, 2020)

After...


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

I can't upload pics here right now, but I like to collect my favorite images here: https://weheartit.com/berlingot
(We Heart It is sorta like Pinterest's little sister, lots of nice art & photos there.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I posted these in this thread so.



















^ Shae DeTar




























https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Seraphinianus










Alphonse Mucha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kamikaze said:


> I'm sure everybody's already seen it but I always loved this painting.


Yeah I really like that one too.


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

And here is a nice video featuring a beautiful Galatea at the "Met".


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

I like the idea of Lois Lane as Superwoman. Even so, this is a nice comic book cover (featuring Lana Lang).


----------



## reussos (Apr 2, 2020)

The Weigher of Head and Heart, by Michael Hutter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

reussos said:


> The Weigher of Head and Heart, by Michael Hutter


Very interesting, I like it!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## reussos (Apr 2, 2020)

Botanica No.23 by Gail Potocki


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Here is Ingrid: a Capcom character who appears in the PSP version of Street Fighter Alpha 3.










I generated the artwork with my mind, around midnight early this morning (as I recall). It is similar in composition to the picture of Lana Lang as Superwoman, which I previously posted in this thread.

Amusingly, there is another Ingrid from _Fire Emblem: Three Houses_, whose surname is Galatea. (I had posted a video of the Galatea sculpture at "The Met", also.)


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Goddess Metis artwork from the Olympians series of graphic novels.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## reussos (Apr 2, 2020)

Artist Nicola Samori


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

There is a lot of good Sailor Moon art but this ones makes the most sense as it's Earth Day. I also dig this sort of cosmic imagery.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

> In an interview, Larson stated, "I just write about what I am actually going through in my real life. That's where the title from my album comes from - Finally out of P.E. My P.E. teacher didn't like me at all, which was hard to deal with cause I was usually such a teachers' pet. So when I found out I got my record deal, I was like, 'Yes, I'm finally out of P.E."


This lore makes Brie even cuter.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

anything from my tumblr/it's predominately artwork (it's sometimes in my signature). i'd share the link here but it literally won't allow me to >:< it does contain erotic artwork sometimes, shrugs.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/4bGVE4


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/N56Kkd


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Harveykinkle said:


> This lore makes Brie even cuter.


I wanted to reply to that post of yours before, but I was not sure what to say.

Another of your recent posts here at SAS spoke to me in a very reassuring way -- although it was an esoteric communication rather than the literal content of your post -- so I am saying to you now, thank you for being you.

I hope that what I said comes across as nice, and not as dismissive of your personality. I meant thank you for having your personality.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

XebelRebel said:


> I wanted to reply to that post of yours before, but I was not sure what to say.
> 
> Another of your recent posts here at SAS spoke to me in a very reassuring way -- although it was an esoteric communication rather than the literal content of your post -- so I am saying to you now, thank you for being you.
> 
> I hope that what I said comes across as nice, and not as dismissive of your personality. I meant thank you for having your personality.


I appreciate you for being yourself as well.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/guillemhp

Guillem H. Pongiluppi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

asittingducky said:


>


 That's awesome but as long as you're going for it, might as well get the one with the winch. I mean, if you can afford it. It's like I can't really think of any reason I'd not want a winch if I had the choice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Artuš Scheiner


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think this is cute, beautiful, inspirational....


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

this is where i'm at rn









Ramon Casas i Carbó


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

link to artist gallery found them earlier while looking up Loki (mythology) images. Also seen that cyberpunk one before while googling stuff and some of their other work.


* *
































































































some images are kind of large so spoiler.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

more from the same artist:


* *


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Plasma said:


>


I absolutely love this one. It's like 7 or 8 images all layered over each other, very complex but they pulled it off nicely. Really like the flow and the way everything interacts.



Persephone The Dread said:


> link to artist gallery found them earlier while looking up Loki (mythology) images. Also seen that cyberpunk one before while googling stuff and some of their other work.


I really liked this one, has a very blade runner / ghost in the machine feel to it. Love the streaks of light and how they wash into the floor, and the contrast between the chaos outside and the calm inside. very well executed.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

either/or said:


> I absolutely love this one. It's like 7 or 8 images all layered over each other, very complex but they pulled it off nicely. Really like the flow and the way everything interacts.
> 
> I really liked this one, has a very blade runner / ghost in the machine feel to it. Love the streaks of light and how they wash into the floor, and the contrast between the chaos outside and the calm inside. very well executed.


Yeah that one's really cool I think I thought about making it my avatar a while back, but maybe it didn't fit well sizewise or something or maybe I did and I forgot I've had a lot of avatars.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ca. 1774 Prinzessin Sophie Friederike, Sammlung Christian Ludwig, Herzog zu Mecklenburg by Georg David Matthieu (Schloss Ludwigslust - Ludwigslust, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany)


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Turner - Fighting Temeraire


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/xJOx9R


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Irene Caesar, Arthur Danto with Wise Puffy Cheese Doodles


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yuka Morii


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Not sure if male nips are allowed but I'm not risking it lol.










(if there is an actual tattoo-only thread can you move it there for me? 'ppreciate it!)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Lohikaarme lol did you censor the nipples?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Susanna Hesselberg


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Anish Kapoor


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Anish Kapoor


Oh that's the guy who purchased exclusive rights to vantablack? I thought that was very interesting a while ago and so I was looking into it and I remember there was some controversy over that since nobody else could use it and so this other artist Stuart Semple created the pinkest pink lol:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh that's the guy who purchased exclusive rights to vantablack? I thought that was very interesting a while ago and so I was looking into it and I remember there was some controversy over that since nobody else could use it and so this other artist Stuart Semple created the pinkest pink lol:


Yeah, that's how I found out about Kapoor too. He does seem to be 187529486108[/MEDIA] bit of a jerk but he's not different from so many rock/metal musicians in that regard, and I see too many people let that cloud their judgment of his art.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

This painting represents the beauty and enormity of emotion. A magnificent piece of art full of color and awe. Overwhelming like a mountain. Majestic like a unicorn. Always flowing like a river. Full of life.

(The original description by the artist was worded more eloquently, but you get the point)


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

In this thread I wrote about how I made a movie with my mind that celebrates the lesbian love between me and my sister, Goddess Lilith and Goddess Eve:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/edie-and-thea-diana-and-brie-2236221/

You might notice that the movie very obviously features the face of the actress Brie Larson. As I wrote in this thread -- https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/lilith-and-eve-speak-for-ourself-2236321/ -- my sister often communicates with me via people who look like Brie Larson, or via the actress Brie Larson herself; but as my sister and me are the same person, I am talking about a way that I communicate with myself. I also communicate with myself via the actress Gal Gadot as well as people who look like her.

One might say that these are the preferred faces of Lilith and Eve for the communication of our lesbian love with the media of TV shows and movies. It is not important to understand which face represents which goddess.

Like I said before, I want people to know that there is no coercion going on in the lesbian relationship between Goddess Lilith and Goddess Eve. I have created another movie with my mind, which very very clearly shows that I am the Goddess and I AM A LESBIAN. That movie also very very clearly shows that my lesbianism is OK in the books of BOTH SISTERS: Lilith *and* Eve!

The movie is "Statuesque lesbians get frisky in the garden", which can be easily found at the xvideos website with a simple uncensored web search. The garden refers to the Garden of Eden. The actress Lilu Moon -- who looks very much like one of my favourite actresses -- is reading a book; what happens next makes it blatantly obvious what she is more than OK with. The lesbian lover of Lilu with the lighter coloured hair has the face of Jenna Coleman -- who is known as Queen Victoria of the TV show Victoria.

I am a sex positive feminist. I have respect for all sorts of actresses. However, I want to make it clear that I do not want the actress who Lilu Moon closely resembles to perform in a subservient role for me. Actually, it is I who overwhelmingly prefers to be in that position for a lesbian lover. I am not forcing any of the actresses I have talked of to do anything that they do not want to do.

I do feel that it is somewhat bad of me to write about this movie on the internet, considering how very closely the actress resembles the other actress; but I am OK with being somewhat bad in this small way -- and only in this small way -- since I so very much want people to listen to what I am saying and take my situation seriously. I actually *am* the Goddess. Me and my sister *are* lesbian lovers, and we are NOT HIS! I want to say this very loudly in front of the whole world.

This is my true story: me and my sister, Goddess Lilith and Goddess Eve, are lesbians. We love each other, and we want nothing to do with God who is an abusive s h i t.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Created by gritovision.









Created by asmarvs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

_The Exorcist_ movie poster from 1973. Enigmatic and dark. Iconic.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Glitch art by whitecalx


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Always loved this cover art which spoke to me in a very deep way, the moment I set eyes on it. (Great book, too.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

blue2 said:


>


This is amazing


----------



## CoffeeCat (Feb 16, 2019)

I've really been diggin Tan Zhi Hui's (Kudaman) art. I love how dynamic this dude's compositions are!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

harrison said:


>


:smile2:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Lisa said:


> :smile2:


From a Book Of Hours I think Lisa (Livre d'heures) - can't remember exactly where I got that image from. They're usually beautiful though. 

Glad you liked it too.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I was trying to find the artist who did some of Alcest's album covers.

Especially this one, I used it for years as a profile pic.










Takato Yamamoto

Their work is just amazing. 



> Takato Yamamoto is a Japanese painter and manga artist. He is most known for developing a unique style that he termed "Heisei aestheticism", which blends influences from Japanese ukiyo-e painting with Western gothic art to create a singularly dark but beautiful style. His work is highly detailed and surreal, often juxtaposing images of death and sexuality and featuring copious amounts of Body Horror along the way.


I mean look at this!














































Is that a merfly? 

there's a lot of other cool stuff if you image search his name.
I like the expression on most of their faces. this "I'm sad but apathetic and also pretty" kind of look. :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

Yeah I really like that style.

I think he painted Saint Sebastian too. Posting cropped version because of ghost penis in full version:










This is weirdly the second Japanese ero-guro version of this in a similar style I've seen though lol oh actually he did both OK that makes sense lol I didn't know that. I posted that in this thread before I think but I dunno if the other one is too sexual or not so.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371960910634450945




















> is there room for John Bauer here? it's vibe-adjacent


Oh yeaah I like his merman painting. That was an old avatar of mine. I've definitely already posted this in this thread. Like must have but yeah.












> Is this what the transgender agenda looks like?





> Stop teasing hopeful sapphics, Natalie


:haha

also posting too much.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

This is kinda cool. I love retro stuff like this.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Lots of individual bible commentaries have neat cover art.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually like fantasy, steampunk, or scifi themes. Anything that lets my imagination wander, and inspires a feeling of wonder 🙃 

Stuff like this









When I play in an MMORPG, I can spend hours just sitting by a lake or stream, casting out a hook from my fishing rod and sitting by a fire just enjoying the music and scenery. I love the feeling of escaping into a new world full of possibilities.

I am far from an art connoisseur, I am pretty basic to be honest, and miss seeing what a lot of what other people appreciate in art.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've always thought that Unknown Pleasures had the most beautifully simplistic album art. I love the design and it's significance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

🌧sui on Twitter: "Swamp, Sea and Pond ✨ #artwork #illustration #digitalart https://t.co/Q7IZslPlOW" / Twitter


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ same artist



















Where did they get that book from? It's going to get wet. Reminds me of a merloki fanfic I started reading where the other character kept giving him books to read. I still need to finish reading that.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Some paintings i saw on instagram

Carlton Fowler









Eugen Kruger









Calder Moore


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

goya's black paintings


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ivan Bilibin










Theodor Kittelsen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't look if you don't like spiders in bubblegum.


* *













source:









Bubble Gum by lpeters on DeviantArt







www.deviantart.com


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Heinrich Gogarten









Sergei Danchev


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Magic realism.










David Burroughs Mattingly


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

yo****aka amano

I like using the pinterest app. It's way better than google images imo. Also a bit addictive. 

---

Edit: lol the artist's name got censored. 🤦‍♀️
yos.hitaka amano


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ yeah I like his work, he created a lot of illustrations for the Final Fantasy series.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462009229791965188


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread 

ya, one of the paintings I saw actually reminded me of you for some reason (I don't remember if you posted it before, or the hat just reminded me of one contrapoints video and I got confused 🙄).










---

psychadelic art can look really interesting / eery.
Always reminds me of the movie Annihilation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

I don't think I posted that one before. I think I might have posted some of his other work at some point though, and also some work by an artist on tumblr with a similar art style (Bani-Chan)

A lot of Bani's work is ero-guro like as well so dunno if I can post that now... Dark Souls fan art:




























They like drawing long-limbed emaciated blond's



















If I look back through some of my posts in this thread on this forum lol. I'm not actually a serial killer.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread 
ya I remember some of those, you mentioned that artist before.
I think we talked about euro-guro before too. I find some of it a bit disturbing even for me lol.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> yos.hitaka amano












I like that these aren't actually cat ears. 


I spend too much time on pinteset lol

by Orphne Acheron:










I like the asthetic, but the eyes are bit too creepy for me.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Hiro Isono


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------

